# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Estado del tiempo en nuestra localidad

## Miguel Angel RB

Buenas noches,creo este tema para que los que quieran aporten datos meteorologicos en sus ciudades o pueblos.
Hellin:
Intervalos nubosos
Viento en calma:12km/h
Presion:1007hpa
Temperatura:26º
Sensacion termica:25.7
Precipitacion ultimas horas:0.0
Humedad:25%

----------


## ceheginero joven

Lluvia recogida hoy : *0.0 mm (Litros/metro2)*

Viento: *W at 1.6 km/hr*

Humedad: *34%*

Presión: *1006.0 hPa
Temperatura: 26.3 °C*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Temperatura 24ºC
Presión 1010mb
Humedad 70%
Viento 15Km/h(racha máxima de 23Km/h)
Punto de rocío 16ºC
Lluvia 0.0

Mañana seguiré actualizando.

----------


## ben-amar

Lucena, previsto para mañana: 2,4 litros. Para el viernes: 17 litros  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

En Salou previsto para mañana 1,2 l/m2, el viernes lo mismo y el sábado 3 l/m2.

Está siendo un verano muy, muy seco

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según Meteoclimatic (Mérida):

Temperatura....22.3 ºC		
Humedad.........60 %		
Viento............SO  10 km/h		
Presión...........1009 hPa		
Precipitación....0.0 mm

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo Sevilla:

Temperatura 22ºC
Humedad 80%
Presión 1013mb
Viento SSW 7Km/h
Precipitación 0.0
Cielo Despejado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora mismo Sevilla:
> 
> Presión 1013mb
> Cielo Despejado.


Uff... pues eso no es indicativo de lluvia inminente  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo:

Temperatura 22ºC
Humedad 78%
Presión 1014mb
Viento 8Km/h SSE
Precipitación 1L/m2
Cielo Cubierto, sin lluvia(demomento  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hellin:
Cielo despejado
Temperatura:30,1ºc
Humedad:35%
Presion:1007hpa
Viento:3km/h
Precipitacion ultimas horas:0.0
Prevision para hoy:Cielo cubierto

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Sevilla:

Temperatura 22ºC
Humedad 81%
Presión 1013mb.
Viento S10Km/h(Racha máxima 27Km/h)
Cielo Cubierto, oscuro, y empieza de nuevo a llover.
Precipitación 11L/m2.

----------


## Luján

Informe meteorológico para: Paterna, Spain.

Estación de observación situada en Valencia, SPAIN
Última actualización: 01/09/11 a las 13:30:00 hora local.

Temperatura
    Temperatura: 30 °C
    Sensación térmica: 32 °C
    Descripción: Parcialmente nuboso
    Punto de condensación: 21 °C

Viento
    Velocidad: 8 km/h
    Dirección: VAR
    Rachas: N/D

UV
    Índice: 7 
    Riesgo: Alta

Presión atmosférica
    Presión: 1010.2 hPa
    Estado: estable

Sol
    Orto: 07:30:00
    Ocaso: 20:33:00

Otro
    Humedad: 58 %
    Visibilidad: 10.0 km

----------


## Luján

Así amanece Paterna hoy:

Informe meteorológico para: Paterna, Spain.

Estación de observación situada en Valencia, SPAIN
Última actualización: 02/09/11 a las 08:00:00 hora local.

Temperatura
    Temperatura: 24 °C
    Sensación térmica: 25 °C
    Descripción: Parcialmente nuboso
    Punto de condensación: 20 °C

Viento
    Velocidad: 2 km/h
    Dirección: VAR
    Rachas: N/D

UV
    Índice: 0 
    Riesgo: Baja

Presión atmosférica
    Presión: 1011.9 hPa
    Estado: estable

Sol
    Orto: 07:31:00
    Ocaso: 20:32:00

Otro
    Humedad: 78 %
    Visibilidad: 10.0 km

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hellin
Chubascos
Temperatura:17,0º
Sensacion termica:15.7º
Humedad:78%
Precipitacion ultimas horas:4,1l/m2
Viento:7km/h
Prevision proximas horas:Tormenta :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sevilla capital:

Temperatura 20ºC
Presion 1015mb
Humedad 79%
Sensación 19ºC
Viento calma
Precipitación hoy 3L/m2 (Total 25L/m2)

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hellin:
Cubierto,Lluvia
Temperatura:17,2º
Sensacion termica:14,9º
Viento:12km/h
Precipitacion ultimas horas:12.2l/m2(Y eso que daban 6 litrillos solamente,y lo que queda por caer)
Prevision proximas horas:Tormenta

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy en Hellín hemos tenido una minima de 12ºc ,y maxima de 20ºc

----------


## ben-amar

Lucena:
Entre los 14 º a las 08:00 y los 24 de las 14:00
Aunque aun tiene que venir el veranillo del membrillo, se acerca el otoño  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En la sierra del Segura por debajo de los 10º

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sevilla ahora mismo:

Temperatura: 28ºC
Humedad:57%
Presión:1016mb

----------


## perdiguera

> Lucena:
> Entre los 14 º a las 08:00 y los 24 de las 14:00
> Aunque aun tiene que venir el veranillo del membrillo, se acerca el otoño


Al menos dos veranillos: el de San Miguel, también conocido como del membrillo, por finales de septiembre y el de San Martín por mediados de noviembre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Al menos dos veranillos: el de San Miguel, también conocido como del membrillo, por finales de septiembre y el de San Martín por mediados de noviembre.


¿Qué os pasa? ¿Os gusta pasar calor?
No sigáis, a ver si vamos a tener verano hasta Navidades.

¿Veis?, esto para el Miércoles:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Veremos a ver esta noche como la pasamos. Como todos los días a partir de las 18:30, empieza a bajar la temperatura y a subir la humedad, pero esta noche a las 20:00 más o menos, la temperatura se mantenido a 28ºC y la humedad comienza a baja de nuevo. Veremos a ver como se porta la noche:



Fuente de la gráfica: www.meteosevilla.com

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí esta noche dormiremos bien.

Hace aire y caen gotas, con unos 23ºC

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sevilla capital. Ayer no tuvimos nada más que 38ºC a la sombra, no se va secar rápido la tierra...
Para hoy se esperan 37ºC. De momento tenemos esto:

Temperatura: 30ºC(35ºC al sol)
Humedad 66%
Presión:1019mb.
Viento: calma

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona 29ºC y un 50% de humedad.

Mucho sol, como todo el verano

----------


## Luján

Paterna, hoy:

Informe meteorológico para: Paterna, Spain.

Estación de observación situada en Valencia, SPAIN
Última actualización: 08/09/11 a las 14:30:00 hora local.

Temperatura
    Temperatura: 32 °C
    Sensación térmica: 32 °C
    Descripción: Parcialmente nuboso
    Punto de condensación: 14 °C

Viento
    Velocidad: 11 km/h
    Dirección: E
    Rachas: N/D

UV
    Índice: 7 
    Riesgo: Alta

Presión atmosférica
    Presión: 1016.9 hPa
    Estado: estable

Sol
    Orto: 07:36:00
    Ocaso: 20:22:00

Otro
    Humedad: 33 %
    Visibilidad: 10.0 km

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que buena noche vamos a pasar:

Temperatura: 32ºC
Humedad 72%
Viento sigue en calma  :Mad: 
Sensación termica: 34.5ºC.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí tenemos 24ºC, pero un 91% de humedad.

----------


## ben-amar

Por aqui, 23 º; 34 % de humedad. Una noche de lujo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí ahora mismo 24ºC y 30% de humedad, a todo ésto con los altavoces de la plaza del pueblo a toda leche retumbando la música en todo el pueblo con motivo de la celebración del Día de Extremadura.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Antes hablo, vaya mañanita de aire, pare que nos han puesto un ventilador al lado.
Aunque para este viento prefiero que esté en calma. Aquí el Levante nos sienta fatal, viene más caliente que el cenicero un bingo. Hoy seguramente que nos acercamos a los 38-39ºC.
Aunque se sorpresa, para mañana, que por el W nos entra aire frío, ya que las temperaturas bajarán hasta 6ºC.
De momento tenemos 30ºC y 60% de humedad.

----------


## Luján

Informe meteorológico para: Paterna, Spain.

Estación de observación situada en Valencia, SPAIN
Última actualización: 09/09/11 a las 12:30:00 hora local.

Temperatura
    Temperatura: 29 °C
    Sensación térmica: 31 °C
    Descripción: Parcialmente nuboso
    Punto de condensación: 19 °C

Viento
    Velocidad: 5 km/h
    Dirección: VAR
    Rachas: N/D

UV
    Índice: 6 
    Riesgo: Alta

Presión atmosférica
    Presión: 1014.9 hPa
    Estado: estable

Sol
    Orto: 07:37:00
    Ocaso: 20:21:00

Otro
    Humedad: 55 %
    Visibilidad: 10.0 km

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona 29ºC y un 76% de humedad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya se nota que se va acercando el Otoño, que empieza el Viernes. Y digo esto, porque esta mañana(que por ser Domingo me he levantado a las 06:30), después de ver un bonito amanecer desde mi balcón, al mirar la temperatura, ya hacía 17ºC y 85% de humedad, los coches y parte de los tejados, ya estaban mojados por el rocío de la noche, y como era de esperar por las condiciones, hacia las 08:45 se ha formado una niebla densa típica de valle de río.
Cosa que refrescó bastante la mañana ya que duró hasta las 11:30 más o menos.
Pero como dice el refrán, _"mañanita de niebla, tardecita de paseo"_. Y así ha sido y está siendo.
Hoy marcamos una máxima de 34ºC a la sombra y 37ºC al sol.
Tenemos 50% de humedad y 1011mb de presión.
Y parece que estas temperaturas van durar e incluso al final de la semana van a bajar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya como está el Otoño...
Hoy a las 15:00 al salir por la puerta del Instituto, el sol me dado en la cara, y yo lo identificaría más como un sol de verano que de otoño. Y hoy el día está siendo más llevadero, porque hace un viento, que vamos a salir volando, llevamos así ya un par de días. Algo me da en la nariz, y es que creo que que próximamente vamos a tener un cambio de tiempo. A ver si es verdad aunque hoy parece que os estáis mojando por Valencia.

EDIT: Es más, según la AEMET, en la estación de Oliva, al S de la provincia de Valencia, se han recgido más de 50L/m2. Y en Jávea 30L/m2.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas esta tarde junto a la estacion de Santa Justa aquí en Sevilla capital hacia 31º grado, este es el veranillo de San Miguel.
A las 22:30 horas hace 28º grados y 31% de humedad, vaya mucha calooo. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

La lluvia en Valencia ha sido realmente localizada. Chaparrón de los buenos en el centro, y a 10 Km un Sol que rajaba las piedras. La AEMET continúa con el aviso naranja para la zona.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues por esta zona el día de hoy ha sido como todo el mes, sol y mucho calor. Suerte que por las noches ya refresca.

Hay zonas del interior de Tarragona que no han visto caer una gota en los últimos tres meses.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se activa la alerta amarila en Murcia por lluvias esta tarde,25l/m2 en 1 hora en Lorca Y vega del segura

----------


## REEGE

Termina el año hidrológico 2010/2011 en el entorno del Fresnedas...
Total precipitaciones: *620,5 mm*
Año anterior 2009/2010: *915 mm*
Y ojo al dato, en Julio 0 mm, Agosto 1,5 mm y Septiembre 4 mm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

En tres meses 5,5 mm es la segunda vez que ocurre desde 1989.

Me temo que es muy probable que el ciclo seco esté próximo... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
Un saludo-

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí calorcito del bueno. Aunque como dije anteriormente va a cambiar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya nochecita y mañanita de viento que está haciendo hoy...
Por la noche han volado hasta las piedras y ahora se ha calmado un poco, pero cuando me he levantado a ver la F1, hacía una rasca...

La racha máxima registrada es de 46Km/h en el centro de la ciudad. Y además como es de componente N, viene frío como el polo y seco... aunque el sol aprieta.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí un fuerte viento al amanecer del Norte...
Al coger los datos a las 8:00 horas:
Max. 21º
Min.  9º
Amb. 10º

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí bastante viento y mucho sol.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cielos despejados y frío por Sevilla!

Hoy:

Mínima 3ºC
Máxima 14ºC
Actual 10ºC
Humedad 55%

----------


## ceheginero joven

Te quejas tu del frio, mira aquí en Cehegín:

Estación Casa de la cultura Cehegín:
Max hoy: 10.4°C
Min hoy : 0.6 °C
Temp. actual: 5ºC
Lluvia recogida hoy : 0.0 mm (Litros/metro2)
Viento: WSW at 0.0 km/hr
Humedad: 64%
Presión: 1027.2 hPa

Y en la estación de la pedanía del Campillo de los Jimenez:
Max hoy: 11.1°C
Min hoy : -0.4 °C
Temp. Actual: 4.2ºC
Lluvia recogida hoy : 0.0 mm (Litros/metro2)
Viento: SW at 0.0 km/hr
Humedad: 69%
Presión: 1028.6 mb

Fuente: http://meteo.cehegin4u.es/

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

No es lo mismo. Tu vives en un pueblo casi de Sierra y yo en una gran ciudad de valle de Río.
Que ahí haga 0ºC es normal. No digo que aquí que haga 3ºC, no sea normal, pero que no estamos acostumbrados, y 10 o 12 días al año que hace Temperaturas bajas, pues las notamos más que los demás.

----------


## ceheginero joven

A eso me refiero. Que aquí 10º no sería tanto frio, pero a lo mejor, los 10º de Sevilla, para ti son lo mismo que para mi los 5º. Ya quisieramos tener esos 10º a estas horas...

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A eso me refiero. Que aquí 10º no sería tanto frio, pero a lo mejor, los 10º de Sevilla, para ti son lo mismo que para mi los 5º. Ya quisieramos tener esos 10º a estas horas...
> 
> Un saludo


Ya quisiera tener yo más de 5 días al año de Helada. Y que nevara por lo menos una vez al Lustro, no cada 60 años.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y que nevara por lo menos una vez al Lustro, no cada 60 años.


Ese es el gran problema de todo el suroeste peninsular si exceptuamos las zonas de sierra del sur de Badajoz y norte de Huelva y Sevilla, condicionado por varias cosas:

- Las siberianas llegan muy debilitadas hasta el suroeste y encima siempre vienen "secas"  :Frown: 
- Y los aportes de humedad desde el Atlántico hacen subir rápidamente la temperatura

Sin embargo, en la zona mediterránea, sí que han caído buenas nevadas en zonas insólitas, gracias a que cuando vienen las siberianas siempre han pillado aportes de humedad del Mediterráneo, pero nosotros, amigo mío, lo tenemos negro con la nieve  :Mad: 

Conclusión: que lo tenemos muy chungo para poder ver la nieve. La única posibilidad, es que venga una lengua de frío tremenda tal que así:



Y que por supuesto, haya una buena borrasca en el Golfo de Cádiz. Esa es la única manera de ver una buena nevada en Sevilla, Badajoz, etc. Mientras tanto, tendremos que seguir viendo esas fotos con una cuarta de nieve en las calles y soñar en verlas algún día.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Todo no se puede tener, eso es cierto. Pero bueno...
Por cierto he estado mirando estadísticas y datos y la cosa va así:
Dos inviernos húmedos - dos inviernos secos o muy secos - uno normal - y otro muy húmedo.
Digamos que es como un ciclo.

----------


## REEGE

Que frío.....Que frío.... los del cuenco con una buena lumbre y helados los pobres... nosotros pintando y helados... y así hasta casi las 11 de la mañana!!
Hoy parecía que había nevado por el Fresnedas!!! Mínima de -4º y Máxima de 9º!!!!!!!
Y para lo que queda de mes, nada de agua esperamos... lo que dijimos... el ciclo seco está aquí!!!
Y encima hoy en las noticias y a Sergi que le acabo de leer la noticia, hemos tenido desde el año 1961 el año más cálido!!!!! 
Un saludo chicos y el jueves 22 de diciembre a las 6:30 de la mañana ya tenemos aqui el INVIERNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy parecía que había nevado por el Fresnedas!!! Mínima de -4º y Máxima de 9º!!!!!!!


Evaporación en el Fresnedas no creo que haya mucha no???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

hoy, por ser el día en el que entra el Invierno, pues ha sido un día espléndido, como desde hace más de un mes, y hemos tenido una mínima de 6ºC, que no está mal. Pero lo malo ha sido por la tarde, hemos tenido 22ºC de máxima a la sombra, y al sol te sobraba tó, 31ºC han llagado a marcar hoy los termómetros. Parece que para empezar la semana se nos acerca un nuevo frente frío, pero que aceptará sobre todo a la mitad Norte y Este.

Saludos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hellín:
temperatura: 18ºc
Condición= despejado
viento: 2km/h
humedad:40%

Pues haber si se equivocan de que este invierno va a ser seco y mas caluroso de lo normal, y por supuesto lo mas importante, la nieve, espero verla este invierno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nochevieja fría en La Puebla de los Infantes, siendo la cuarta localidad más fría de toda Andalucía, con la friolera temperatura de -2ºC. Un buena helada. ¡Qué pena que no cogiera la cámara anoche!
Ahora en Sevilla 12ºC y viento en calma.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así está ahora mismo la situación en mi pueblo... 12ºC y el cielo abriéndose poco a poco, aunque parece que por el oeste empiezan a entrar de nuevo algunas nubecillas negras.

Esperemos que vuelva a cerrarse y nos deje algo más  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Así está ahora mismo la situación en mi pueblo... 12ºC y el cielo abriéndose poco a poco, aunque parece que por el oeste empiezan a entrar de nuevo algunas nubecillas negras.
> 
> Esperemos que vuelva a cerrarse y nos deje algo más


Aquí sigue panzaburra el cielo, completamente liso. esperando nuevos ecos que viene desde Huelva y Portugal.

----------


## REEGE

Por el Fresnedas por fín ha llovido... después de muchos días!!! Habrán caído unos 5 litros y ahora en el pueblo llueve con más fuerza... Esperemos que siga así mañana... Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí estamos a la espera de si nos llega aunque sea un par de litros.

Aunque las previsiones no son nada buenas :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

27ºC en estos momentos en Sevilla.
34ºC al sol. Nos estamos friendo.
Además hay una maraña de nubes altas que cubre el cielo y hay un bochornito.
Que mal nos viene estos vientos del Sur directamente de África.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Aquí algo parecido pero con 17ºC

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 27ºC en estos momentos en Sevilla.
> 34ºC al sol. Nos estamos friendo.
> Además hay una maraña de nubes altas que cubre el cielo y hay un bochornito.
> Que mal nos viene estos vientos del Sur directamente de África.


Pues hoy por aquí no he mirado la temperatura, pero esta mañana a eso de las 12 hacía hasta frío en manga corta, corría un airecillo bastante fresco.

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí ésta mañana (del día de ayer):
MAX. 16
MIN.  -1
A éstas horas tenemos más de 20º!!!!!! Después de la gran nevada del día 20 y la nieve sigue presente en nuestras sierras aunque le queda poquito...jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo la capa de cirroestratos ha tapado totalmente el Sol. La temperatura se sitúa a unos 24ºC, humedad 50%. Presión 1012mb. 
¡Qué gusto volver a tener la estación puesta punto!

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Ahora mismo la capa de cirroestratos ha tapado totalmente el Sol. La temperatura se sitúa a unos 24ºC, humedad 50%. Presión 1012mb. 
> ¡Qué gusto volver a tener la estación puesta punto!


Los cirroestratos también cubrían el cielo aquí.

----------


## embalses al 100%

>Vuelve la calorcita, 23ºC.
Viento flojo-moderado con alguna racha fuerte de componente NE.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mientras que en mi pueblo ahora mismo a 14ºC, aquí ahora mismo andamos a 4ºC y bajando... vaya rasca que hace, no se ve por la calle ni los gatos  :Big Grin: 

La nieve no me va a pillar por poquito, pues para el jueves y viernes dan nieve por esta zona, qué lastima que yo me iré antes para casa. Parece que la nieve huye de mí  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Por Tarragona hoy se puede ir en manga corta.

Mucho sol y algunas nubes que se empiezan a ver.

----------


## perdiguera

Esta mañana me he llevado una desilusión pues he visto abundantes nubes que presagiaban tormenta y el caso es que al final naranjas de la China.
Sol y más sol.
El cambio se hace esperar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta mañana me he llevado una desilusión pues he visto abundantes nubes que presagiaban tormenta y el caso es que al final naranjas de la China.
> Sol y más sol.


Pues yo al contrario... amaneció con sol, y tenía programadas para hoy visitar las presas de Alba, Arlanzón y Urquiza, pero estando en la de Alba se ha cubierto el cielo de negro y ha empezado a llover, así que he suspendido la visita a las otras dos presas porque allí las tormentas se agarran que dan gusto y paso de meterme con tormenta por esos sitios, así que tan sólo he podido ver la de Alba, que es sin duda la más espectacular de las 3. Intentaré verlas las otras 2 mañana si no llueve.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas!

Aquí empezó a llover devilmente a las cuatro y veinte, ahora son las cinco menos cuarto y después de que cayera algo de lluvia de forma moderada, ahora esta otra vez lloviendo devilmente.

Llevamos 2,8mm acumulados en Cehegín. También está tronando un poco.

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Hay diablos en inglés que son "devils" pero los que son flojos son débiles. 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Una gozada que nos corrijan los daños colaterales ya que aprendemos mucho de los errores!!
Por lo demás otra gozada ver la cantidad de agua que marca el pluvio del saih del Fresnedas: 12,8 mm
Esperemos que siga así la Semana Santa y que por las noches, deje salir las procesiones...
Aunque quererlo todo no puede ser, no??
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Por aquí, ni chicha ni limona', como se dice por mi tierra.

Cielos cubiertos de neblina, sin lluvia y sin Sol. Unos 16-18ºC de máxima en Valencia, un par menos en Sagunto.

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy ha empezado el día lloviendo, aunque de momento sólo en la linea de la costa

----------


## perdiguera

Igual en Gava ahora en Salardu nublado.

----------


## REEGE

Por quí la verdad es que no va mal la cosa...
El sábado por la tarde cayeron 2,5 l/m2 y ayer una tormenta dejó 14 l/m2.
Los campos del Viso del Marqués, han pegado un buen cambio con la fuerte nevada del mes pasado y éstas últimas lluvias.
Buenas lluvias chicos y a poner fotos.

----------


## ben-amar

Por aqui, Lucena, comenzo a llover a las 11:00 y ha estado lloviendo hasta las 20:00. con breves descansos

----------


## perdiguera

Como la BB es un rollo, continúo el mensaje anterior.
En Salardú nublado, en Baqueira lloviendo, en Bonaigua nevando y lloviendo hasta Cervera y luego entre Igualada y Vilafranca del Penedes.
Cuando subía los embalses de Escales y Senent estaban muy bajos, espero que esta lluvia les venga bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy os escribo desde La Puebla de los Infantes, donde tenemos un cielo cubierto, sin lluvia.
Temperatura de 15ºC. 
Ahora sí que va a refrescar.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vuelve a lucir el sol. Cielos despejados.
Temperatura agradable de 18ºC. Viento en calma.
Temperatura mínima de 4ºC.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vuelve a lucir el sol. Cielos despejados.


Se acabó lo bueno... por decir algo, porque de bueno, no ha tenido nada. Apenas ha caído agua  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Se acabó lo bueno... por decir algo, porque de bueno, no ha tenido nada. Apenas ha caído agua


Según que zona. En Sevilla hasta el Miércoles cayeron 30L/m2. A ver cuantos más tiene cuando llegue mañana.
Aquí en La Puebla sí ha llovido poco también. 14L/m2, más los 20L/m2 que dejó la tormenta del Viernes.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante el ponentazo de ayer. Temperaturas por encima de los 25ºC y vientos de hasta 87Km/h. La ropa tendida, seca en dos minutos.

Hoy, algo más normal.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Impresionante el ponentazo de ayer. Temperaturas por encima de los 25ºC y vientos de hasta 87Km/h. La ropa tendida, seca en dos minutos.
> 
> Hoy, algo más normal.


Por aquí la cosa es similar, Máxima de 23,7ºc y mínima de 10,1ºc. No veíamos las mínimas por encima de los 10ºc desde el 3 Noviembre 2011

----------


## REEGE

Así es Luján, impresionante el día de aire del martes día 10 de Abril... El evaporímetro piché del Fresnedas ha registrado la mayor evaporación del año hidrológico 2011-2012............... 6,1
*2cm ha bajado la cota en vez de 1cm que suele ser lo habitual cada día!!!!!!!*

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Condición actual: Cubierto, llovizna débil
Temperatura: 14ºc
Viento: 7km/h
Precipitación: 0,2mm

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Y parece que viene otra mancha de precipitación, ójala se escaparan 2 o 3 litrillos

----------


## REEGE

Por la zona norte del Guadalquivir, ésta tarde ha caído *0,5 mm* y se espera que ésta madrugada o mañana por la mañana nos caigan unos litrillos!!
Ya os contaré mañana lo que "nos ha tocado" a los de ésta zona... jejeje

----------


## Luján

Agua por Valencia. No mucho, pero algo ha mojado.

Máximo en la CHJ: 19.4mm en 12 horas. En Cueva Santa, cerca del Embalse del Regajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Agua de momento ninguna, pero fuera hace un buen airazo que pega fuerte, no hay quien aguante en la calle.

A ver si le da por ponerse a llover de una vez  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

> Agua de momento ninguna, pero fuera hace un buen airazo que pega fuerte, no hay quien aguante en la calle.
> A ver si le da por ponerse a llover de una vez


Pero a ver que haces tú por ahí de parranda a las 4 y pico de la mañana...jejeje
Por Meteoclimatic ya veo que por Extremadura al igual que en muchas zonas de España está lloviendo.
Eso que disfrutemos de un fin de semana mojadito...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero a ver que haces tú por ahí de parranda a las 4 y pico de la mañana...jejeje


Jajaja... pues te lo puedes imaginar  :Big Grin: 




> Por Meteoclimatic ya veo que por Extremadura al igual que en muchas zonas de España está lloviendo.
> Eso que disfrutemos de un fin de semana mojadito...


Eso mismo estoy esperando... escuchar la lluvia golpear contra el tejado, pero de momento, no suena  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Pués yo ya he escuchado la lluvia otra vez... Otro litrillo que nos ha caído del cielo hace un ratillo y el cielo muy cubierto y feo... bueno para mi gusto muy bonito, ya que tiene pinta de liarse toda la mañana.
Ojala y sea un buen sábado de agua!!!!!
Que hoy estoy libre y viendo la clasificación de la F1 y la verdad será que estoy viejo o algo así pero me apetece pasar un buen día en casita viendo llover desde la ventana...jejeje
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Pues en Badajoz, hace un rato que ha empezado a llover un agua fina, caladera; está todo muy oscuro, así que esperemos que no pare en mucho tiempo. Yo iba a salir con la cámara a dar un paseo por el Guadiana, pero me parece que el reportaje va a tener que esperar. Dentro de un rato voy a ir a la Serena, pero volveré esta tarde; si por aquella zona no llueve (espero que sí llueva, ya que el campo parece un desierto por allí), espero traer algunas fotos.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## willi

En daimiel lo mismo un litrillo muy feo mucho aire y con ganas de caer mas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por Hellín, hay intervalos nubosos, pero se acerca una mas de precipitación del Oeste y otra más que en estos momentos se encuentra en Extremadura y Toledo, pero que viene para Hellín si no cambia.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí está nublado y parece que lloverá algo hoy. Ahora está lloviendo debilmente en el interior de Tarragona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por Sevilla, ha amanecido nublado, y hace un rato ha caido un buen chaparrón que ha dejado solo un litro  :Frown: .
No parece que vaya a llover mucho hoy por aquí. El fuerte viento que ya ha tirado algunas ramas se lleva las nubes rápidamente, que crecen cuando llegan a las montañas. En las cordilleras Béticas va a llover hoy de lo lindo.

----------


## REEGE

El agraciado con uno de los "gordos" de lluvia ha sido mi querido embalse de..........

*E05---------- LA BOLERA 
Hora Actual:--- 4,5 l/m²
Hoy: ---------29,4 l/m²* 

Enhorabuena, que falta le hace!!!!!!!!jejeje

----------


## Luján

La que nos está cayendo ahora mismo. ¡¡Truenos a porrillo y chuzos de punta!!

Al menos ha sido corta la duración.

Ya van dos chaparrones hoy, uno de mediodía no muy intenso y éste. Pero no es aquí donde ha de llover, sino algo más arriba, para que filtre a los acuíferos y escurra a los embalses.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí se ha despejado el cielo, aunque quedan algunas nubes por ahí...
Hay que ver este viento...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay que ver este viento...


Para viento el que acaba de hacer ahora mismo.

Han venido un par de nubes y vaya ventolera se ha desatado, la lluvia pegaba en diagonal.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy mínima de 3ºc y máxima de 12,5ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Para viento el que acaba de hacer ahora mismo.
> 
> Han venido un par de nubes y vaya ventolera se ha desatado, la lluvia pegaba en diagonal.


Igual que aquí. Me he dejado una ventana abierta y ha llegado el agua hasta la puerta  :Stick Out Tongue: . El pluvio ha medido 1, pero habrá sido algo más.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por aquí han caído 2l, en el sur de la comarca Hellinera han caído mas de 25l

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cielos despejados y van apareciendo algunos "algodones".
Empieza a levantarse otra vez el vendaval.
15ºC, 61% de humedad, presión 1014mb.

Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Buena tarde/noche de agua por aqui. Desde este mediodia vuelve el agua, mas moderada.

----------


## perdiguera

Inmenso trueno acaba de oírse por aquí. Inmediatamente se ha puesto a llover tras una mañana de sol y cielos limpios.

----------


## Luján

Viento, mucho viento en Vinaros y el Delta del Ebro. Y buenas tormentas río arriba y frente a Tarragona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy nos hemos frito en el Betis. Vaya como pica el sol. Menos mal que alguna nube nos ha aliviado.
Mucho viento aquí también.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Temperatura actual Hellín: 3,3ºc
Temperatura mínima hoy Hellín: 3,2ºc

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy en Tarragona nos hemos levantado con mucho viento y temperaturas bastante bajas. A las 9 de la mañana 6ºC

----------


## Luján

Pues aquí en Sagunto el día pinta impresionante. Cielos despejados y temperaturas suaves, ayudadas por un viento fresco.

Buen día para ir a la montaña o a la playa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cuando he llegado a Sevilla, 24ºC, calorcita para ser las 22:00 de la noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tela... 27ºC y +50%H ahora mismo, vaya noche que nos espera...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Tela... 27ºC y +50%H ahora mismo, vaya noche que nos espera...


A esa hora en Hellín había 20,6ºc, de mínima hoy: 16ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí, tenemos 37ºC ahora mismo, con humedad al 20%.
Tenemos un índice UV de 10. Muy alto, más de un turista hoy acaba el día como una gamba  :Big Grin: .
La mínima esta noche fue de 22ºC. 

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

37ºC hacía a las 14:00, cuando he ido a por el pan.
Máxima de hoy 38ºC. Mínima 22ºC. Seguimos sin poder dormir. Y encima tenemos los mosquitos desangrándonos noche tras noche... Como pille uno.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> 37ºC hacía a las 14:00, cuando he ido a por el pan.
> Máxima de hoy 38ºC. Mínima 22ºC. Seguimos sin poder dormir. Y encima tenemos los mosquitos desangrándonos noche tras noche... Como pille uno.


Hoy hemos llegado hasta los 33,5ºc, pero eso sí, como picaba.... :Mad: 

Por aquí de mosquitos nada de nada.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

25,1ºc
2,5km/h NE
0.0mm
1.025hpa

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy ya estamos algo más fresquitos... ya era hora!! Porque vaya par de días que nos ha regalado el amigo Lore, parece que le debíamos dinero o algo!  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Quizás sea amigo de la Merkel. Esa a la que le debemos todo, desde dinero hasta que tengamos que comprar Siemens, Audis, Lidl, Mercedes, Bayern, etc.
Y no sigo que me desbarro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así sí!!  :Big Grin: 

No llegamos ni a los 30º y corre un airecito entrando desde Portugal, que invita a tumbarse y quedarse dormido en pleno balcón  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Pues por aquí 30ºC y un 80% de humedad.

Y en el interior de Tarragona en algunas localidades, como Vinebre, se ha llegado a los 40ºC

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece ser que las calores ahora se han instalado en la zona mediterránea...



Aquí ahora hay 28ºC, muy lejos de aquellos +40ºC de días pasados... y además, corre buen airecito proveniente de Portugal, que siempre refresca  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y lo agustito que estamos por aquí...?  :Big Grin: 

29ºC a estas horas, cuando hace dos días, hacía 40ºC, 11ºC menos, es una barbaridad.
Además,corre un fresquito del SW.
Anoche, tapados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y lo agustito que estamos por aquí...? 
> 
> 29ºC a estas horas, cuando hace dos días, hacía 40ºC, 11ºC menos, es una barbaridad.
> Además,corre un fresquito del SW.
> Anoche, tapados.


Aquí corre del W y además bastante bien... ahora mismo se está en la gloria, 25ºC, cielo parcialmente nublado.

A eso de las 8 esta mañana, ya tuve que arroparme con el edredón porque tenía frío.

----------


## REEGE

Nosotros anoche cenando en las Lagunas de Ruidera, en una terraza de las últimas lagunas pasamos hasta un poco de frío...
La gente del Camping Los Batanes que algunos se veían pasar desde la mesa, muchos iban con alguna chaquetilla y al regresar al pueblo se ha dormido fenomenal!!
Saludos y un verano como hoy se agradece... aunque va ha ser que no!! :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Aquí ya ha terminado de llover.

10 minutos a chorro. Espero que haya aplacado el conato del San Cristofol, y que las tormentas de linterior ayuden al de la Calderona.

----------


## perdiguera

He llegado a Gavá en medio de una tormenta hace una hora y media, sigue lloviendo bien llovido, por ahora van 12 litros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> He llegado a Gavá en medio de una tormenta hace una hora y media, sigue lloviendo bien llovido, por ahora van 12 litros.


Pues aprovecha y pon unos cuantos de barreños y botellas para guardar agua, que últimamente está muy cara por parte de las nubes  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Ha durado hasta la segunda parte del partido y ahora he comprobado y han sido 23 litrillos que nos han venido muy bien.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy se está en la gloria por aquí. No llega a 30ºC, poca humedad y un buen aire fresquito de Portugal que es gloria bendita...

Un día estupendo el que podría estar pasando hoy por tierras de La Serena si no hubiese sido por la maldita rata  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Ahora por aquí unos 30º y tenemos un poquito de aire... Pero ésta mañana he recogido 39º del día de ayer!!!
Insoportable ese calor de ayer!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

No está haciendo calor fuerte, pero estamos a 36ºC.
Pero cuando hizo calor fue anoche. Mínima de 23ºC. Y hoy va por el mismo camino...
Anoche a las 02:00 hacía 30ºC

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Humedad relativa hoy en Hellín:



Saludos :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

31ºC ahora mismo. Subiendo a 2,1ºC/h.
Humedad 34%
Presión 1014mb.
 Hoy calor del bueno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

37ºC ahora mismo.
Con un 12% que tenemos, de aquí a un par de horas, estamos a 41ºC ya.

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona hay 29ºC y una humedad del 73%, pero en el interior ya se alcanzan los 37ºC

----------


## embalses al 100%

40ºC a la sombra ahora mismo.
Seguro que hay termómetros por ahí que superan los 45ºC. Pero va a salir quien yo me se  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tiempo actual en Hellín:

29,0ºc
49%
11,6km/h
1.017hpa
0.0mm

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona 25ºC Y un 70% de humedad, hoy costará dormir

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla 30ºC y 35% de humedad a estas horas.
A dormir con el ventilador al lado otra vez  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues aquí ahora mismo se está en la gloria, de hecho, en el balcón cuando llevas un rato hace hasta frío.

Ahora mismo, 25ºC, 40%H y lo mejor de todo, viento fresco del W

----------


## Luján

Por raro que pareza, ahora mismo aquí en Puerto de Sagunto está lloviendo.

Bueno, chispeando. Se acerca una tormenta que ha estado descargando por todo el valle del Palancia. Bienvenida sea.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí hace a estas horas 34ºC y 30% de humedad.
Pero hace una brisa débil del W-SW. A ver si se anima esta noche y hace fresquito.
Pero vamos, ya irán bajando. Mañana ni siquiera hay alerta.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según Accuweather, de momento, se espera que la primera quincena de Agosto sea con temperaturas por debajo de la media, pero eso si, sin precipitaciones, 2mm....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Según Accuweather, de momento, se espera que la primera quincena de Agosto sea con temperaturas por debajo de la media, pero eso si, sin precipitaciones, 2mm....


Estoy ya del "no rain expected" hasta las narices  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para el Jueves que viene podría venir una buena vaguada. 
Ojito con el desplome.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para el Jueves que viene podría venir una buena vaguada. 
> Ojito con el desplome.


Espero que ese desplome sea que las nubes se desploman sobre nuestros embalses y caigan 100 litros... aunque me parece a mí que nos vamos a quedar con las ganas  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Espero que ese desplome sea que las nubes se desploman sobre nuestros embalses y caigan 100 litros... aunque me parece a mí que nos vamos a quedar con las ganas


Agua no, por aquí no. Quizá algún conato de tormenta.
Pero temperaturas máximas alrededor de los 28ºC y minimas de 15ºC.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta es mi estación meteorológica:





Saludos :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta es mi estación meteorológica:


Con eso no se te escapa ningún detalle eh! Jeje.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Con eso no se te escapa ningún detalle eh! Jeje.


Compruébalo tu mismo :Big Grin: 

http://www.meteohellin.es/cumulus/index.htm

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy hace un día digno de pre-borrasca, aunque se que no viene nada  :Frown: 
Hace unos agradables 24ºC, con 70% y agradable y fresco viento de SW.
Cielo parcialmente nubosos con cúmulos. Así debería de estar todo el verano.

----------


## sergi1907

Por Tarragona tenemos 26ºC, pero el 70% de humedad hace que la sensación sea de mucha más temperatura

----------


## F. Lázaro

20ºC, 75%H y un biruji del W-WSW que invita a ponerse una chaqueta y todo.

Ya se podía tirar así hasta septiembre...

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy hasta más arriba de eso. No para de chispear barro y yo de lavar el coche.
Las temperaturas por Los Nietos están entre los 25 y 28 grados y la humedad del 70 al 80 por ciento. Una barbaridad.
Me marcho mañana de aquí, espero que donde voy haga menos humedad y pueda tener cielos claros para las fotos que me quedan.

----------


## Luján

> Estoy hasta más arriba de eso. No para de chispear barro y yo de lavar el coche.
> Las temperaturas por Los Nietos están entre los 25 y 28 grados y la humedad del 70 al 80 por ciento. Una barbaridad.
> Me marcho mañana de aquí, espero que donde voy haga menos humedad y pueda tener cielos claros para las fotos que me quedan.


Por esta zona no te creas que vas a encontrar algo diferente, al menos hoy. Eso sí, desde ayer ya no llueve barro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues aquí, un fresquete de maravilla. Esta noche tapaitos con la sábana.
25ºC ahora y 60% de humedad.
Nos hemos levantado  cielos cubiertos y ahora se han roto, pero los cúmulos son abundantes.
Y un viento del SW fresquito fresquito, con olor a mar...
¿Estamos en Marzo, no?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por aquí rachas de 30km/h Oeste y con nubes de tormentas muy negras en el Oeste, el radar no marca nada, pero yo creo que esta tarde hay tormenta por aquí....

----------


## perdiguera

Chella, Valencia.
Presentación reina fiestas. Llueve y retrasos en la fiesta.
Cabreo generalizado. Vuelvo a llevar el agua allí donde voy.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Chella, Valencia.
> Presentación reina fiestas. Llueve y retrasos en la fiesta.
> Cabreo generalizado. Vuelvo a llevar el agua allí donde voy.


Jajajajaja. Pues vente para acá  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Aquí en La Puebla de los Infantes, temperatura agradable, 21ºC, y brisa bastante fresca, que invita a ponerse una manga larga.
A ver como amanecemos mañana por la mañana...

----------


## Luján

> Chella, Valencia.
> Presentación reina fiestas. Llueve y retrasos en la fiesta.
> Cabreo generalizado. Vuelvo a llevar el agua allí donde voy.


Ya podrías haber bajado un poco más lento, y así quedaba algo por Sagunto.  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Ya podrías haber bajado un poco más lento, y así quedaba algo por Sagunto.


Subido, que venía del sur.

----------


## Luján

> Subido, que venía del sur.


Ah, pensé que venías de Barcelona. Pues entonces no te digo nada, no te voy a hacer más kilómetros por esto.  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy en Tarragona no vemos el sol, 26ºC y un 90% de humedad que hace insoportable estar por la calle.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy en Tarragona no vemos el sol, 26ºC y un 90% de humedad que hace insoportable estar por la calle.


Esa humedad es horrible. Un par de pasos por la calle y ya estás chorreando de sudor.

Aquí hace la misma temperatura, pero con un 50% de humedad menor.

----------


## Luján

Datos en el interior de mi casa, en el despacho. Tengo tres termómetros (uno en una radio, otro en una estación de sobremesa y otro en una portátil) y dos higrómetros, en ambas estaciones):

Tª: 26-28.7ºC
HR: 73-76%

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Datos en el interior de mi casa, en el despacho. Tengo tres termómetros (uno en una radio, otro en una estación de sobremesa y otro en una portátil) y dos higrómetros, en ambas estaciones):
> 
> Tª: 26-28.7ºC
> HR: 73-76%


La virgen, tienes más cacharros que una caseta meteorológica... ya sólo te falta una virgen de esas que cambia de color según el tiempo a modo de pisapapeles  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> La virgen, tienes más cacharros que una caseta meteorológica... ya sólo te falta una virgen de esas que cambia de color según el tiempo a modo de pisapapeles


Virgen no, pero búho sí. Ese está en el salón, junto a un termómetro de burbujas, en el mueble de la tele. En la ventana del salón, ahora a pleno sol, tenemos otra estación con termómetro, higrómetro y sensor de variación de presión, que no barómetro.

En la (micro)terraza, junto a la lavadora, otra estación con reloj, termómetro e higrómetro.


Decir que ninguna de estas estaciones costó más de 25 o 20 €, y todas tienen algo estropeado, menos la de la ventana del salón y la portátil.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No se puede estar ahora mismo en la calle... :Mad:   40ºc al sol... :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora mismo es por ahí, por esa zona por donde se están dando las temperaturas más altas.
En Sevilla hace 36ºC, a la sombra y aquí en La Puebla, aún unos agradables 34ºC a la sombra.
Eso sí, al sol, no se puede estar.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

40,5ºc a la sombra, el cielo cubierto....bochorno total...

Lo bueno es que pude llover a lo largo de la tarde.

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona 29,5ºC y 81% de humedad.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En Hellín, la humedad es un 11%.

Según ha registrado mi estación meteorológica, la temperatura de una ráfaga de viento ha sido de 50ºc, aunque creo que es un error...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy probablemente lo sea. 
Ahora mismo en La Puebla de los Infantes, tenemos 23ºC, y una agradable brisa que hace que se pueda estar agustito en la calle.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí desde hace unos minutos se ha levantado bastante aire, a ver si eso ayuda a dormir.

----------


## perdiguera

42,5 grados ayer en Enguera a las 18:30

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Ayer al sol en Hellín, 45ºc :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Ayer 38º por la zona del Fresnedas y a éstas horas estamos igual aunque un pelín de menos aire cálido... que ayer te daba en la cara y te !mataba!... :Mad: 
*Que ganas tengo de ver los grados negativos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Y los días lluviosos desde por la mañana hasta por la noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Que ganas tengo de ver los grados negativos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Como lo sabes, jeje, y tener que calentar con el mechero el pulsador del termómetro para igualarlo porque se ha quedado congelado el pulsador, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para estar en al sierra, aquí hace calor tela. 39ºC hoy.
Pero aquí hay una cosa que cambia, que se mueve aire, aunque esté templado  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para estar en al sierra, aquí hace calor tela. 39ºC hoy.
> Pero aquí hay una cosa que cambia, que se mueve aire, aunque esté templado .


Pues hoy aquí se está en la gloria, menos de 30ºC y viento del WSW  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy, otra vez, calor del bueno. 
Otra vez 39ºC de máxima. Y a estas horas hace un bochorno impresionante.
Por lo menos para el Lunes nos quedaremos con 29ºC de máxima.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ayer tras un dçia de sofocante calor hacia las 20:00, más o menos el viento roló a W-SW, y el descenso térmico fue bastante notable. Tanto que hacia las 03:00 cuando estaba vien la maraton de futbito, apatecia resguardarse del fresco viento que soplaba. Tuvimos una mínima de 17ºC.
Hoy hemos amanecido con fresquito y al sol se puede estat siempre que haya viento.
Además han aparecido unos cúmulos bastantes bonitos provenientes de la sierra, que en breve saldré a retratar  :Big Grin: .
Los echaba de menos...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

40ºc al sol ahora mismo...se superará los 45ºc al sol hoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 40ºc al sol ahora mismo...se superará los 45ºc al sol hoy.


Al sol no quiero ni poner el termómetro porque revienta seguro  :Big Grin: 

Hay una pedazo de calima impresionante, la sierra apenas se ve.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

42,6ºc a la sombra... previstos: 42ºc.

Probablemente superaremos los 45ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 42,6ºc a la sombra... previstos: 42ºc.
> 
> Probablemente superaremos los 45ºc


Cuanta exageración...
Según AEMET, 43ºC aquí(La Puebla de los Infantes) a las 15:00, que es el último dato. Además hay una calima blanca que cubre el cielo, que hace aumentar el bochorno.
En Córdoba van ya por 44ºC. Ahí sí que van a llegar a los 45ºC.

Por suerte aquí en la sierra, la temperatura mínima ha estado en 19ºC, por lo que a partir de las 03:00 de la madrugada se ha podido dormir.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Aquí no estamos acostumbrados a tanta calor, el año pasado no pasamos de los 39ºc...

Ahora mismo 43ºc

----------


## embalses al 100%

*13ºC* de mínima esta noche. Fresquitos y tapados. Y por la mañana relente sobre los coches. Ha sido una noche fresca.
Máxima de *34ºC.* 
Así si paso yo el verano  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Un poco de envidia tenemos Embalses al 100%  :Big Grin:  jeje

En máximas vamos igualados, pero aquí las mínimas no recuerdo cuando fue la última vez que bajamos de 20ºC. Mañana parece que bajan todavía un poco mas las mínimas, pero las máximas suben.
A ver si esta noche aunque tengamos la misma temperatura tenemos menos humedad, que anoche hacía un bochorno... Por cierto, después de un tiempo sin sacar la bicicleta, por fin vuelvo a salir de paseo con ella. Ayer me di la primera vuelta en meses, me desperté a las 7:30 y hacía un fresco a esas horas, saliendo el sol. Subí a las Fuentes del Marqués. Mañana a ver a donde voy jeje. 

Saludos

P.D: No hay dos sin tres  :Big Grin:  , se avecina la 3 ola de calor del verano  :Mad:  , según veo en las previsiones de algunos sitios  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

----------


## REEGE

Por aquí por la zona norte del Guadalquivir hoy parece que no pasaremos de los 32º... Que gusto después de los últimos días de calor!!
Pero sí, como bien dices Juanjo, parece ser que se avecina otra ola de calor para los próximos días.
Aquí decimos que cuando pasa la virgen (15 de agosto) nos queda poco de verano!! :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver, veo las nubes pasar y pasar pero ninguna descarga  :Mad: 

Qué ganas tengo de volver a ver llover como lo hizo el día que quedamos FEDE y yo en Alange. Así se tenía que tirar un mes por lo menos sin parar...  :Big Grin: 




> La que cayo durante una media hora, mientras aprovechamos para tomar unas copitas, sin alcohol.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí llover, no, pero ha refrescado bastante. Ayer hizo una temperatura mínima de 14ºC, y hoy de 15ºC. Anoche estábamos una terraza y tuvimos que bajar a casa a por una manga larga, porque el viento bajó mucho la sensación térmica.
Y hoy tampoco está haciendo calor, 29ºC ahora mismo.
Lo malo es que para el finde viene otra ola de calor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues por aquí llover, no, pero ha refrescado bastante. Ayer hizo una temperatura mínima de 14ºC, y hoy de 15ºC. Anoche estábamos una terraza y tuvimos que bajar a casa a por una manga larga, porque el viento bajó mucho la sensación térmica.
> Y hoy tampoco está haciendo calor, 29ºC ahora mismo.
> Lo malo es que para el finde viene otra ola de calor.


Aquí estamos igual. Hace el mismo tiempo que un día de lluvia en verano, pero sin lluvia. 25ºC, 60%H, viento el O. De hecho, sales fuera y huele a tierra mojada, pero del líquido elemento, no hay rastro por el momento  :Frown:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo me he acercado hoy hasta la costa portuguesa de Cascais y el Cabo da Roca, pasando por algunos embalses lusos (cuando prepare las fotos os subiré algunos reportajes), y prácticamente todo el viaje de ida ha estado chispeando (esta mañana), pero al llegar a la zona de Lisboa ha abierto y he tenido un tiempo estupendo. La temperatura en ningún momento del día ha llegado a superar los 24 grados centígrados (ni en la costa ni cerca de Badajoz), lo que debe de ser un record  en esta época del año.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Hay que ver, veo las nubes pasar y pasar pero ninguna descarga 
> 
> Qué ganas tengo de volver a ver llover como lo hizo el día que quedamos FEDE y yo en Alange. Así se tenía que tirar un mes por lo menos sin parar...


Jejejeje.... si que nos cayó una buena, lo recuerdo perfectamente, lo peor fué que no pudimos subir al castillo de Alange  :Mad:  a ver cuando puedo repetir la visita.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Desde las cuatro de la mañana se van sucediendo pequeñas toementas en la costa de Tarragona, eso si muy localizadas.
En Reus, dependiendo del barrio, han caído entre 1 y 11 l/m2

----------


## perdiguera

Tanto la noche del sábado al domingo como la del domingo al lunes ha llovido en Gavà.
La primera cayeron 6 litrillos y la segunda 2. Menos da una piedra.

----------


## Luján

En Puerto de Sagunto, anoche llovió lo justo para recalentar el ambiente, al subir todo el vapor. Hasta las 02-03 de la madrugada de hoy se estaba bien. tras el chaparroncillo, vapor y bochorno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya decepción me he llevado hoy...
Me he tirado toda la siesta soñando que llevaba toda la tarde lloviendo. Esta tan convencido, que he cogido el paraguas para asomarme al balcón. Y me ha dolido cuando estaba el cielo despejado, todo caldeado y la calle llena de gente.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:   :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Vaya decepción me he llevado hoy...
> Me he tirado toda la siesta soñando que llevaba toda la tarde lloviendo. Esta tan convencido, que he cogido el paraguas para asomarme al balcón. Y me ha dolido cuando estaba el cielo despejado, todo caldeado y la calle llena de gente.


JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJA

Si es que no se puede soñar tanto  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Vaya decepción me he llevado hoy...
> Me he tirado toda la siesta soñando que llevaba toda la tarde lloviendo. Esta tan convencido, que he cogido el paraguas para asomarme al balcón. Y me ha dolido cuando estaba el cielo despejado, todo caldeado y la calle llena de gente.


Jajajajajaja, por lo menos has disfrutado de la siesta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jajajajajaja, por lo menos has disfrutado de la siesta


Sí, de lo lindo. Ya podría soñar eso todos los días.

----------


## perdiguera

¿No sería mejor vivirlo en lugar de soñarlo?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿No sería mejor vivirlo en lugar de soñarlo?


Eso sería lo suyo.
Pero tengo aceptado que eso durante como mínimo, los próximos 15(y más), es imposible.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Alerta naranja para hoy en la provincia de Girona por tormentas

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tambien alerta naranja en el norte de Castellón, en la zona de Morella

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cielo en Alberic:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy de mínima 12,2ºc en Hellín, y ahora tenemos 14ºc...Se está de bien en la calle :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Saludos desde La Puebla de los Infantes.

Aquí tenemos 34ºC ahora mismo, con viento flojo del E-SE. Se está bastante bien, pero al sol hace calorcito, aunque se puede aguantar.
Esta noche se espera 17ºC. Aquí si hace más fresco  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por aqui 32ºc, hace un calor.... Esta noche la mínima ha sido 12ºc, y mañana será de 13ºc o 14ºc.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya día de amplitud térmica. Ayer durante el torneo de pádel aquí en La Puebla de los Infantes al medio día, unos 35ºC, asándonos allí al sol viendo los partidos.
Y anoche de madrugada hacia las 02:00, nos congelábamos de frío, tanto que tuve que a por manga larga para todos  :Big Grin: . Y es que anoche la temperatura se desplomó hasta los 11ºC.

----------


## Luján

Las precipitaciones en la zona de la CH Júcar están siendo dispares. Por el norte (del paralelo de Valencia (~40ºN) hacia el norte) apenas han caído, en las últimas 48 horas, unos máximos 50 mm en embalse de Buseo, destacados frente a los 36 de Loriguilla. Más al norte, la cosa va a menos, con una gradación negativa de monte a costa.

En cambio en el sur, es normal encontrar registros de más de 75mm en muchos de los pluviómetros que el SAIH Júcar tiene en las montañas alicantinas. El máximo está en Estubeny, con 101.2 mm en las mencionadas 48 horas. La vertiente sur de estas montañas, la que dan a Alicante y zonas aledañas, tiene registros más bajos, entre 20 mm y 50 mm.

Todo este rollo se resume en este gráfico tomado de la web del SAIH Júcar

----------


## jlois

Tremendas cantidades de agua sobretodo en Murcia, por lo que sale en las noticias. Nunca podré entender como, repitiéndose estos episodios año tras año, no se establecen las medidas que puedan ir haciendo lo posible hasta prevenir totalmente estos sucesos. Parece que es el cuento de nunca acabar y lo peor son los daños cuantiosos que dejan tras de sí estos temporales y las vidas humanas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nunca podré entender como, repitiéndose estos episodios año tras año, no se establecen las medidas que puedan ir haciendo lo posible hasta prevenir totalmente estos sucesos.


En 9 letras te contesto a tu pregunta... *POLÍTICOS*  :Mad:

----------


## jlois

Tienes razón , Federico, los políticos más tarde acudirán para sacarse la foto de rigor , prometer el oro y el moro y después ... quien te ha visto y quien te ve. Me acuerdo del desastre de Lorca y como todo fueron grandes promesas y grandes declaraciones de intenciones que al final creo que han quedado en nada o casi nada... ah!!! sí... parece que metieron un montonazo de pasta en un monumento histórico o era un parador... no sé, no me acuerdo ahora, pero se les preguntaba a los lorquinos y creo que no estaban muy contentos con el destino de esas supuestas ayudas.

Año tras año sucede más de lo mismo y... seguimos siendo de una tremenda pasividad, nosotros no, más bien los gestores que nos gestionan. 

Creo , Federico , que no sería demasiado difícil elaborar un plan de prevención de riadas pero quizás estoy hablando demasiado a la ligera y ... sea una materia demasiado complicada de abordar de buenas a primeras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo , Federico , que no sería demasiado difícil elaborar un plan de prevención de riadas pero quizás estoy hablando demasiado a la ligera y ... sea una materia demasiado complicada de abordar de buenas a primeras.


Ciertamente, no se puede abordar un plan de esas características de buenas a primeras, pero sí que hay actuaciones que sí se pueden llevar a cabo para reducir los posibles riesgos de las riadas, y además, poder aprovechar esos grandes volúmenes de agua para guardar todo lo posible.

Por otra parte, hay otro tipo de medidas "más ambiciosas" que solucionarían en gran parte el problema, pero hoy en día, dudo mucho que se lleven a cabo nunca.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

En el pluviómetro que tengo en el campo (ya sabéis, muy cerca de la presa de Zújar) se han medido estos días 80,5 litros por metro cuadrado y ya ha dejado de llover. 

Os voy a poner un enlace con el pdf que publica la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana semanalmente, en el que se pueden ver además de las cantidades embalsadas en los diferentes pantanos en la semana actual, la anterior, y la misma de hace un año, las precipitaciones recogidas en cada una de las presas. Como es el último parte del año hidrológico, podéis comprobar el déficit de lluvia respecto del año anterior (aunque en el año actual no aparecen las lluvias de esta semana):

http://www.chguadiana.es/corps/chgua...l_embalses.pdf

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona llueve con fuerza desde hace media hora.

----------


## Luján

Aquí en Sagunto nos libramos de las lluvias fuertes por los pelos. Lo único, el chaparrón de anoche. El resto fue muy suave.

Hoy, bochorno, ya que sube el vapor de la tierra.

La playa a la que solemos ir ha desaparecido en una noche.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla seguimos con cielos cubiertos.
Temperatura de 17ºC y humedad del 80%.
Hace una rasca...

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona sigue lloviendo, aunque ahora de forma débil.
No ha parado en todo el día.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En Tarragona sigue lloviendo, aunque ahora de forma débil.
> No ha parado en todo el día.


Por allí no vais nada mal, 78 en Tarragona y 69 en Reus según Aemet.

Lo importante sería saber cuánto está cayendo en Riudecanyes, Siurana, etc.

----------


## sergi1907

En Siurana van 28 l/m2

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En Siurana van 28 l/m2


Poca leche hacemos entonces con eso...  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy otra vez hemos amanecido con densa niebla.
Ahora mismo se está rompiendo.

19ºC y 82% de humedad.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta mañana de mínima en Hellín hemos tenido 11,2ºc. Se ha mantenido el fresco bastante tiempo, a partir de las 10:45 ya empezaba a hacer calor.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Datos meteorológicos actuales Hellín.

*Temp_19,9ºc
Humedad R_65%
Velocidad viento_1.1km/h
Presión_1017,90hpa
Precipitación hoy_0,0mm*

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Sevilla estamos ahora con gran amplitud térmica.

Por la mañana una mínima de unos 15ºC y por la tarde 31ºC de máxima hoy.
Y viento en totalmente en calma.
Ahora tenemos 26ºC, calorcillo para estas horas.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí ocurre lo mismo.
Durante el día hace calor, pero por la noche refresca bastante, época propicia para los resfriados.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy la temperatura mínima en Hellín ha caído hasta los 12ºc en Hellín y 10ºc en el Rincón del Moro (pedanía de Hellín)

La máxima se ha quedado en 25,5ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Nuevo formato de mi estación meteorológica en Hellín :Smile: : http://www.meteohellin.es/CumulusRealtime.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Día caluroso hoy por estos lares. Parece casi verano.
Hemos tenido una mínima de 18ºC.
Y en estos momentos hace 30ºC y *36ºC* al sol, insoportable.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Actualmente tenemos, 22ºC y humedad relativa al 82%.
Además un gran banco de niebla cubre todo el horizonte desde el W al SE. No tardará en alcanzarnos, y la noche será fresquita y húmeda  :Smile:

----------


## Madrugaor

En el Montseny, Sant Celoni,  tenemos 16.4 grados y humedad del 84%.
El finde se presenta soleado y de temperatura no superior a los 25 grados, como para irse de excursión a ver pintarse los hayedos de Otoño tempranero.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En Hellín tenemos una niebla muy densa, que se está disipando. Pero ha llegado a no verse más allá de 20mts

----------


## embalses al 100%

En Sevilla, hemos vuelto al verano.
Hoy hemos tenido una máxima de 32ºC, y al sol, algunos termómetros, han oscilado entre los 37ºC-38ºC

----------


## perdiguera

Yo he tenido que poner el aire acondicionado en la oficina cuando la temperatura ha llegado a 30 grados en la habitación.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí también ha hecho mucho calor, demasiado para la época en la que estamos.

----------


## Luján

Igualmente por aquí. 25ºC a las 21:00, con mucha humedad, además.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Igualmente por aquí. 25ºC a las 21:00, con mucha humedad, además.


28ºC, hace ahora mismo aquí.
Espero que se levante aire, hacia las 23:30, como todas las noches, porque si no, va a hacer calor esta noche.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mañana podría caer alguna llovizna débil en Hellín.

----------


## REEGE

Por la zona norte del Guadalquivir dan algo de lluvia débil también, pero yo creo que ni eso...
Vamos muy mal Miguel Ángel!!

----------


## Luján

Dan algo de agua más o menos en toda la Península en los próximos días. Pero del dicho al hecho....

----------


## perdiguera

Esta noche han caído 1,5 mm de lluvia en Gavà. La segunda del año hidrológico: ya llevamos 2,5 mm acumulados

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esta noche han caído 1,5 mm de lluvia en Gavà. La segunda del año hidrológico: ya llevamos 2,5 mm acumulados


Poquito a poco...

----------


## Luján

Llueve en Sagunto. Y no sólo llueve, sino que se oyen truenos y se ven relámpagos.

Ha sido un momento de mucha fuerza. Casi granizo. Ahora llueve pero más suave, como ha de ser.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Según el radar iba a llover mucho en Hellín...y justo en las puertas de Hellín se disipa la lluvia :Mad:  :Mad: , y solo ha llovido en el Sur, 25mm en la zona del incendio :Smile: .Menos mal, con algo de granizo. 10mm en el Rincón del Moro

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso me pasó a mí un montón de veces el año pasado. Te acabarás acostumbrando, e irás perdiendo esperanzas de que llueva algo  :Frown: 

Por aquí, hemos tenido un día fresco, 25ºC de máxima, y 15ºC de mínima. Aunque hemos tenido SW débil-moderado todo el día, lo que ha hecho que se esté mucho mejor.

----------


## Madrugaor

Por Sant Celoni está lloviendo mansamente, igual que lo hizo en la anterior borrasca. Temperatura: 15 grados.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En Hellín un día fresco, con pequeñas lloviznas intermitentes. Con mínimas de 14,7ºc y en zonas de la sierra de Hellín han bajado de los 11ºc. Las máximas en 22,8ºc y en la sierra de Hellín no han pasado de los 21ºc. Por cierto diluvio el que ha caído en la zona. 25mm en apenas 18minutos. En Hellín unos tristes 1,5mm :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Según me comentan desde casa en Gava, ayer se desbordó el pluvio es decir más de 50 mm.
En Los Nietos nada.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cielos esta mañana mirando a la sierra de Hellín.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Día fresco en la comarca Hellinera devido a la gran cantidad de humedad. No hemos pasado de los 22ºc

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mucho fresco ahora mismo, 18ºc y una bajada de -2ºc/h, con una humedad del 55% y un viento flojo de componente norte.

----------


## sergi1907

La bajada de temperaturas de hoy se ha notado bastante, esta mañana hacía viento y bastante fresco

----------


## embalses al 100%

Saludos desde La Puebla de los Infantes.

Aquí se nota el fresco, bastante más, que en la ciudad. 
Hemos tenido una máxima de 26ºC y una mínima de *9ºC*, bastante frio....
Ahora mismo hace 14ºC en la calle. Esta noche seguramente haga más frio que la anterior.

----------


## Luján

Desde las 21 más o menos, llueve, tras un buen día que comenzó fresco, cambió a Poniente templado y terminó con nubes.

Llueve muy suavemente, de esa lluvia que no moja pero empapa, y de la que la tierra la absorbe toda.

Algún trueno se oye a lo lejos.

Temperatura, unos 22ºC. Fuera de la ciudad, a menos de 2km, 20ºC.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí lo que se ve es un espectáculo de luz en el mar, según el radar hay una buena línea de tormentas mar adentro

----------


## Luján

> Aquí lo que se ve es un espectáculo de luz en el mar, según el radar hay una buena línea de tormentas mar adentro


Si están en el mar "tirando un poco hacia la derecha (hacia el sur)" podría ser que las luces que tú ves sean las mismas que yo oigo (y no veo porque apenas tengo visión de mar desde el edificio, desde casa ninguna).

Para variar, el radar de Valencia no funciona, pero viendo los demás (Baleares, Barcelona, Murcia) a la distancia que están ahora de aquí las nubes no sé si se oirían los truenos.

----------


## Madrugaor

En Sant Celoni: 15 grados. Sol. Algunas nubes. Anoche cayó un chaparrón. .

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona ahora hay 17ºC, vaya cambio en dos días.

----------


## Madrugaor

15 ºC
Intervalos nubosos
Viento: 3 km/h N
Presión atmosférica: 1.012 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 72 % 
Sant Celoni.

----------


## sergi1907

En espera de las lluvias de los próximos días, ahora lo que toca es el viento.

En estos momentos sopla bastante fuerte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí el viento pegó fuerte esta madrugada y por la mañana temprano. En cuanto a lluvias, ahora acaba de caer otra marea, pero pocos litros van  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es completamente de noche en Sevilla. Está muy oscuro, con las luces encendidas en casa.
Acaba de empezar a diluviar!!!!!

----------


## Los terrines

En la Serena (cerca de la presa de Zújar), a las 17:30 habíamos medido en el pluviómetro 22 litros por metro cuadrado (empezó a llover a las 15:00).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Madrugaor

21 ºC
Nuboso
Viento: 14 km/h SSE
Presión atmosférica: 1.012 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 94 %
En Sant Celoni.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por Sevilla sigue bajando la temperatura.

*12ºC* y *89%* de humedad.
Hace frío, en condiciones.
Cielo cubierto y chispeo a ratos. Todo empapado.

----------


## jlois

Ayer por la tarde crucé desde la Ribeira Sacra hasta Bilbao y en practicamente todo el trayecto realizado pasando por Ponferrada, León, Burgos, Victoria... la intensa lluvia no dejó en ningún instante de caer. Es de suponer que las prediciones han acertado de lleno y va a ser un fin de semana muy lluvioso por esta zona norte. Seguramente que esto favorecerá el incremento en el nivel de los embalses de esta zona en particular. 
Creo que la actividad senderística proyectada para este sábado se tendrá que efectuar con ese handicap añadido... jejeje. Pero bien merece la pena la ascensión prevista.

----------


## Luján

Tras una media hora de chispeo, ahora llueve en serio. No muy fuerte, pero sí que ya no se puede aguantar sin chubasquero o paraguas.

¿Serán los prolegómenos de lo que se espera para mañana?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí vuelve a llover ahora mismo, poca cosa, pero bueno... todo lo que caiga es bien recibido  :Smile: 

Ayer nos quedamos cerca de los 20 litros, aunque donde realmente tenía que llover para nuestro interés, cayeron entre 30 y 40, lo cual sin duda vendrá fenomenal para ir empapando la tierra. A ver si en la nueva actualización del mapa de humedad ya se dejan ver colores fríos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Madrugaor

22 ºC
Nuboso
Viento: 13 km/h SSE
Presión atmosférica: 1.012 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 94 % 
En Sant Celoni.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí llevamos todo el día lloviendo, poco, y parando.
Pocos litros han caído de momento.

----------


## perdiguera

Siete litros de los cuales tres o cuatro son de barro.

----------


## Luján

En las últimas 24 horas:

En todos los pluvios de la CHJ que están en el SAIH, el máximo 17.2 en Cuenca.

Lo bueno, llueve más en las zonas altas. Fredes y el embalse de Ulldecona 11 y 5.8 respectivamente, que vienen muy bien para aliviar algo al maltrecho embalse.

El pluvio más cercano a Sagunto: El Puig, 1 mísero mm.

----------


## Luján

Tras una noche en la que, al final no llovió mucho aquí, ahora lo hace de forma no muy intensa, pero continua.

Ya no necesito regarme durante un mes. Y Luna tampoco.

La cuenca del Palancia se está regando muy bien. 30.8mm en las últimas 24 horas en el embalse del Regajo.

El pluvio de El Puig lleva en ese mismo tiempo 5.4mm.

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí hace sol y el cielo está prácticamente despejado.

----------


## Luján

No sé cómo decir esto:


LLUEVE y mucho. Las calles son ríos y el segundo paseo del día ha acabado con nosotros tres a cada cual más mojado. En cuanto lo tenga listo, pondré algunas fotos de cómo está el mar hoy por aquí.

Sergi ¿Dónde está la alerta roja?

----------


## sergi1907

Pues la televisión insiste en la alerta roja, ahora dicen que entre esta noche y mañana pueden caer 200 litros en algunas zonas del sur.

----------


## sergi1907

Por fin ha empezado a llover!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por fin ha empezado a llover!!


Con la cantidad que han dicho que puede caer... miedo me da Salou. Espero que hayan limpiado bien el barranco.

----------


## sergi1907

> Con la cantidad que han dicho que puede caer... miedo me da Salou. Espero que hayan limpiado bien el barranco.


Lo han limpiado como siempre, con eso te digo todo.

Mañana voy a comer allí, si llueve lo que dicen ya os contaré.

----------


## Luján

La tormenta está yendo de sur a norte. Esta tarde caerá la del pulpo, si se cumplen las predicciones de que allí será peor que aquí.

De hecho Vinaroz y Salou saliero hoy, en las noticias de A3, preparándose para lo que viene.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ha una línea tormentosa, que está sobre Tortosa ahora mismo, y que va barriendo de sur a norte toda la costa. Además, se va intensificando.

----------


## sergi1907

El tiempo se está complicando bastante, aquí el cielo se está poniendo bastante negro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El tiempo se está complicando bastante, aquí el cielo se está poniendo bastante negro.


Y por la pinta que tiene el bicho, se te pondrá el cielo verde...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El tiempo se está complicando bastante, aquí el cielo se está poniendo bastante negro.


Pues al final ese frente que parecía llegar hasta Vilaseca ha hecho un quiebro que ni Ronaldinho en sus mejores tiempos.

----------


## sergi1907

Al final ha descargado sobre Siurana y ha dejado unos 15 litros.

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora empieza a llover con fuerza, podemos tener una noche entretenida,

----------


## Luján

Tras  este día de intensas lluvias voy a hacer un pequeño recuento de lo caído en la cuenca del Júcar.

De media por la zona centro y sur (del Túria para abajo) en la serranía, unos 30 mm, unido a lo caído más en cabecera ayer dan un buen apaño.

El Palancia ha recogido de máxima 76 mm en Sot de Ferrer, lástima que esto está aguas abajo del Regajo, último embalse del río. Pero en el pluvio de dicho embalse, unos 66.6 mm. Algo más arriba, 55.8 mm. Buenas cifras.

En la cuenca del río Mijares, en Arenós se han recogido la friolera de 106 mm, 56 mm en Vallbona, 79 mm en Nogeruelas, 73 mm en Ribesalbes y 62 mm en Sitjar, por citar algunos. El máximo del día, 107.4 mm en Benafigos, en esta misma cuenca, que irán a parar al embalse de María Cristina, donde se recogieron 34.8 mm.

En la zona más norteña, en Fredes se recogieron 46 mm, cifra parecida a la recogida en el propio embalse de Ulldecona. Aguas abajo, la Sènia marca 41 mm.


El SAIH Ebro ha hecho recuento:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sólo con ver ese mapa, uno comprende el porqué del recrecimiento de Yesa y la presa de Itoiz...

----------


## Madrugaor

17 ºC
Intervalos nubosos
Viento: 2 km/h N
Presión atmosférica: 1.011 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 100 % 
Sant Celoni

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy se había levantado un día bastante bueno, pero hacia las 11:30, se ha encapotado el cielo, y la temperatura ha dejado de subir.

Ahora mismo tenemos 17ºC y 70% de humedad.

Esta tarde pueda que llueva un poco.

----------


## sergi1907

Después de las tormentas de estos últimos días hoy nos toca viento fuerte.

Ahora mismo sopla con mucha fuerza y se espera que mañana suba de intensidad.

----------


## Madrugaor

16 ºC
Intervalos nubosos
Viento: 3 km/h N
Presión atmosférica: 995 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 82 % 
En Sant Celoni.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

La temperatura cae en picado, 16ºc tenemos en Hellín con un viento de 30km/h ddel norte muy frío. Os dejo los datos de mi estación:

16,2ºc / 64%H.R. / 28km/h / 0,9mm / 994,6hpa/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Acabo de instalar una pequeña estación meteorológica en la sierra de los Donceles, a 572m. 

Ahora mismo hace 8ºc y posiblemente esta noche hiele allí.

----------


## Madrugaor

13 ºC
Intervalos nubosos
Viento: 19 km/h NNO
Presión atmosférica: 1.008 mb. 
Humedad relativa del aire: 18 % 
En Sant Celoni.
Hoy la humedad del aire es muy baja, cosa que no es habitual. Todo el dia ha soplado la Tramuntana, o sea el viento del norte.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí hemos tenido una máxima de 16ºC. Y ahora tenemos 14ºC.
Durante la madrugada y la mañana hemos tenido fuerte viento de componente norte, que ha provocado la caida de algunas ramas y macetas y las calles vacias de gente.

A la espera de las abundantes lluvias que nos viene el Martes.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Mi estación meteorológica ya está en Meteoclimatic!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Madrugaor

¡Enhorabuena, Miguel Ángel!

1.2 grados
Humedad: 64%
Viento: Calma.
Sant Celoni. 8, 45 hores.

----------


## Madrugaor

10,9 grados.
27,8 litros por metro cuadrado hoy.
992,7 hPe.
Calma.
Sant Celoni.
6, 30 horas.

----------


## Luján

18ºC dentro de casa.

Acaba de comenzar a llover suavemente. Las predicciones de 60mm en 12 horas de la AEMET significan una media de 5mm/hora. A este ritmo no se completan.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> 18ºC dentro de casa.
> 
> Acaba de comenzar a llover suavemente. Las predicciones de 60mm en 12 horas de la AEMET significan una media de 5mm/hora. A este ritmo no se completan.


Ya nos mostrarás fotos de la célula convectiva que se encuentra a las costas de Cullera :Stick Out Tongue: . Menudo bichaco!! píxeles naranjas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta mañana han caído algunos copos sobre las 8:00h en Santiago de la Espada. También ha nevado y lo está haciendo débilmente en la sierra de Alcaraz y Segura.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Comentan en Twitter, que nieva en estos momentos en las pedanías más altas de Moratalla, a partir de 1.100m. Lo puede estar haciendo tambien en las sierras de Peñalosa y Umbría del Rincón (Hellín).

----------


## Luján

> Ya nos mostrarás fotos de la célula convectiva que se encuentra a las costas de Cullera. Menudo bichaco!! píxeles naranjas.


¿Cómo sabes que hice fotos?

Hice sólo dos, y con el móvil. Ahora me toca pasarlas al PC.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo a todos.

Pues con puntualidad inglesa, tal y como la AEMET nos tenía anunciado, a eso de las tres de la tarde ha empezado un nuevo episodio de lluvias por ésta zona del sureste.
A la hora actual se llevan recogidos aproximadamente 18,6 mm en los pluviómetros de METEOHELLIN y de la AEMET, las precipitaciones son del tipo "con conocimiento" (yo dixit) y esto tiene toda la pinta de seguir hasta bien entrado mañana. 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> ¿Cómo sabes que hice fotos?
> 
> Hice sólo dos, y con el móvil. Ahora me toca pasarlas al PC.


No lo sabía jeje. Pero, al haber una célula convectiva tan impresionante muy cerca de Sagunto pués me he imaginado que harías :Wink: 

Debía ser impresionante verla

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> Pues con puntualidad inglesa, tal y como la AEMET nos tenía anunciado, a eso de las tres de la tarde ha empezado un nuevo episodio de lluvias por ésta zona del sureste.
> A la hora actual se llevan recogidos aproximadamente 18,6 mm en los pluviómetros de METEOHELLIN y de la AEMET, las precipitaciones son del tipo "con conocimiento" (yo dixit) y esto tiene toda la pinta de seguir hasta bien entrado mañana. 
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Pués si Antonio, llevamos 18.6mm acumulados en mi estación :Wink: . Y viendo el radar (que hace media hora que no funciona, pero que venía mucha agua) lloverá bastante hasta mañana por la mañana. Pero como tú bien dices, con conocimiento.

Acabo de venir de los Donceles, con 5ºc en lo alto de la pista forestal que lleva a Casas del Rey, un viento impresionate y nubes bajas. Tras esta lluvia que sigue cayendo os muestro imágenes de las 17:30h de la Sº Donceles.











Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue.











Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sigue...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Asía llovía esta tarde el Palomar (Hellín)

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Nevando esta tarde en el puerto de las Crucetillas, en Riópar. Y sigue nevando con intensidad.



También nieva en una pedanía de Moratalla, Inazares a 1350m.



Fotos sacadas de Twitter

----------


## embalses al 100%

Saludos  :Smile: 
5°C en Helsinki en estos momentos, con viento gelido flojo-moderado.
Cielo despejado, por lo que se espera que las temperaturas se desplomen esta noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Saludos 
> 5°C en Helsinki en estos momentos, con viento gelido flojo-moderado.
> Cielo despejado, por lo que se espera que las temperaturas se desplomen esta noche.


Jajaja. Por aquí como siempre...  :Big Grin: 



Hoy está picando el sol de nuevo...

----------


## REEGE

Ponte ropita ésta noche, que como se desplomen mucho, los sevillanos no estáis acostumbrados a esos grados negativos!!jejeje
Lo importante es que lo pases lo mejor posible y te acuerdes de nosotros (FOTOS)

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Aquí pongo los datos oficiales de mi estación, de la precipitación acumulada en Hellín este año 2012, Otoño meteorológico y año hidrológico...

*Año 2012:* *490mm*

Otoño 2012: *303mm*

Desde el 1 Septiembre: *320mm*

Año hidrológico 2012 / 2013: *235mm*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hemos vuelto hace un rato y os puedo asegurar que no he pasado mas frio en mi vida.
2°C, durante el paseo con mucho viento, que nos ha bajado la sensacion termica hasta los -5°C. Congelaitos ibamos todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro dia gelido en la capital de Finlandia. Se han cumplido las predicciones, y al estar despejado la temperatura bajo anoche hasta los -6°C y hemos tenido una maxima de 2°C. De nuevo con el viento presente.

Ademas, hemos estado en una isla al suer, Suomenlinna, al atardecer(16:00 hora local), hasta las 18:00, ya de noche oscuro, y la temperatura que se nos ha caido hasta los -3°C, con fuerte viento, que nos ha hecho ir teniendo visible solo los ojos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ademas, hemos estado en una isla al suer, Suomenlinna, al atardecer(16:00 hora local), hasta las 18:00, ya de noche oscuro, y la temperatura que se nos ha caido hasta los -3°C, con fuerte viento, que nos ha hecho ir teniendo visible solo los ojos.


Queremos foto!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ademas, hemos estado en una isla al suer, Suomenlinna, al atardecer(16:00 hora local), hasta las 18:00, ya de noche oscuro, y la temperatura que se nos ha caido hasta los -3°C, con fuerte viento, que nos ha hecho ir teniendo visible solo los ojos.


Queremos foto!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por mi las iba subiendo ya, pero, el Google y el ordenador en fines, no es lo mio. En fines es facil de leer, porque se lee como el espanol, tal como se escribe, peor no es una lengua latina, por lo que n es comparable, por asi decirlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En fines es facil de leer, porque se lee como el espanol, tal como se escribe, peor no es una lengua latina, por lo que n es comparable, por asi decirlo.


Es igual, la única palabra finesa que hay que aprenderse para ir allí es fácil... _Olut! Olut! Olut!_  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, hoy que has tenido de _Illallinen_? Joer, estoy que lo tiro con el finés  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es igual, la única palabra finesa que hay que aprenderse para ir allí es fácil... _Olut! Olut! Olut!_ 
> 
> Por cierto, hoy que has tenido de _Illallinen_? Joer, estoy que lo tiro con el finés


Aqui es como alli, se alimentan de carne, que esta buenisima. Aparte de eso ensalada.

Parece que manana nos espera otro dia gelido. Pero por suerte, estaremos cubiertos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy ha sido un dia mas "templado", por llamarlo asi.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Al amanecer cubierto, hemos tenido una minima de 4°C y una maxima de 9°C, que no esta nada mal  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Pero hemos tenido chiribiri, calabobos, como lo querais llamar, durante todo el dia. Humedad pura y dura.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al amanecer cubierto, hemos tenido una minima de 4°C y una maxima de 9°C, que no esta nada mal .


Esas mínimas las rozamos ayer por aquí...  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, se acerca el agua en cantidades generosas hacia Andalucía Occidental, sobre todo Huelva, y tu en Finlandia  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esas mínimas las rozamos ayer por aquí... 
> 
> Por cierto, se acerca el agua en cantidades generosas hacia Andalucía Occidental, sobre todo Huelva, y tu en Finlandia


Ya lo he estado mirando,y tengo buenos encargados pendientes del pluvio, tranquilo  :Big Grin: 

Hoy aqui, de nuevo, nublado, pero sin lluvia, y con una temperatura que se ha mantenido sobre los 6°C durante todo el dia.
Hay probabilidades de que nieve el domingo.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Cómo sabes que hice fotos?
> 
> Hice sólo dos, y con el móvil. Ahora me toca pasarlas al PC.


Ya tras muchos días he tenido un rato (y memoria) para pasar las fotos del móvil al PC

Aquí están las dos que hice ese día a ese nubarrón que veía desplazarse hacia el sur, desde Baleares a Denia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena tormenta, sí señor. Una como esa le hace falta a más de un embalse...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya bichaca

Aqui hemos tenido una noche bastante fria, con 0°C de minima, y al nublarse durante la manana no ha subido la temperatura demasiado y nos hemos quedado con 6°C de maxima. Aunque el viento ha vuelto a bajar la sensacion termica bastante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy ha sido un "buen".
Ha amanecido nublado con 5°C, y la maxima ha sido de 6°C.
Durante la manana ha estado cubierto con algun que otro claro, y despues, a partir del medio dia, han empezado a venir nubes negras que nos ha dejado lluvia debil, y algun que otro chaparron moderado fuerte, cerca de Porvoo y de Helsinki. Ahora continua lloviendo debilmente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda rasca... 6ºC  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer 18 mm en casa. Temperaturas entre 9 y 4 grados. Todo el día nublado

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy en Tarragona hace bastante frío y mucho viento, ayer estuvo lloviendo poco casi todo el día

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí hace un frío del carajo, viene el aire del norte y te quedas como un pajarito, jaja.

La mínima según Aemet no ha llegado a los 2ºC.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí, igual. Completamente despejado y la temperatura que cae y no sube.
Anoche tuvimos una mínima de 5ºC, y hemos tenido una máxima de 13ºC. Aunque el viento del norte, bajaba bastante la sensación.

----------


## REEGE

Que frío chicos... máxima de 8º y mínima.... 0º!!
Hoy, bueno ésta mañana el primer pelao por la zona del Fresnedas.
Y las que nos quedan.
Si es que ya estamos casi en Diciembre y sin hacer frío como quien dice. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ya tenemos aquí el duro invierno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por Sevilla otro día frío, para lo que estamos acostumbrados!!

4ºC de mínima, y 14ºC de máxima.
Mañana me va a dar a mi que se va a cubrir de Blanco toda Sierra Morena, y va a haber más de una sorpresa en algún sitio con los copos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Puede que caigan algunos copos, pero no cuajará ni de coña, esta vez no va a ser.

Con las predicciones que dan, 1 litro en forma de nieve... como que no  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Para mañana tambien hablan de nieve por mi zona (3 mm) pero supongo que no habrá suerte!!
Ésta mañana parecía que nos había nevado... que pelao!
*-2º y 8º de máxima por el Fresnedas!!*

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de ver el primer petirrojo de este año en el jardín.
Ya ha llegado el invierno a Gavà.

----------


## REEGE

> Acabo de ver el primer petirrojo de este año en el jardín.
> Ya ha llegado el invierno a Gavà.


Yo ya llevo unos días viendo los primeros petirrojos por los suelos, cercano a los setos de enfrente las viviendas. Y por las explanadas de coronación, ya se ven bastantes "pajaritas de las nieves" jejeje
Ni que lo digas que ya llegó el invierno...
Hoy he pasado más frío que hace mucho tiempo... A las 8:00 todo congelado; candados, puertas, manguera del exterior del poblado... y el cuenco de la Presa!!
Una auténtica pista de patinaje!! Si allí quedaba algo de vida hoy se congeló...jejeje
 -5º son muchos, mejor dicho muy pocos grados!!

----------


## perdiguera

Para mí el invierno comienza cuando llegan los petirrojos, las pajaritas hace tiempo que están por aquí.
Aquí hemos descendido hasta 1,5 grados está noche y con la humedad ambiental esta mañana había una escarcha de un dedo de gruesa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy hemos tocado fondo en Sevilla.
Hemos tenido una mínima de *2ºC* y una máxima de 13ºC. A las 12:00 que he salido con la bici, 9ºC.
Y lo malo es el viento gélido del Norte, que baja bastante la sensación térmica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí -1 según un vecino, primera helada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues yo creía que no íbamos a bajar más, y esta noche, nos hemos quedado con tan solo *1ºC*. 
En mi querido pueblo(La Puebla de los Infantes), sí que ha helado bien, y esta noche han bajado hasta los *-3ºC*. He llamado y me han contado que los coches estaban bien congelados.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Buenos días.

Esta mañana he salido a buscar la helada a zonas de valle y tambien montaña, el coche me ha llegado a marcar -4ºc!!! próximo al puerto de Agramón (a 5km de Hellín). He apuntado la temperatura que hacía durante el trayecto entre las 7:00h y las 8:00h.

Hellín 2,5ºc

Cruce de la carretera a Agramón (salida de Hellín, paraje del Navalico): -2ºc. 

Nava de Don Justo: -3ºc

Puerto de Agramón: -4ºc

Agramón: -2ºc

Valle de Agramón/río Mundo: -2ºc. 

Sierra de los Donceles: -1ºc. 

Casas del Rey: -1ºc

Maeso: -2ºc

Las Higuericas: -0ºc

Agramón: 0ºc

Hellín:1ºc

Más tarde pondré algunas fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una temperatura muy agradable, sí señor  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Parece que esta semana va a ser bastante frió en la mitad Norte y NE

----------


## perdiguera

Esta madrugada pasada hemos llegado a -0,5 grados en la playa de Gavà.

----------


## Luján

Hoy, a eso de las 8:25 se veía escarcha (poca, sí, pero había) sobre algunos coches aparcados en lugares abiertos y sobre el césped del parque al que solemos sacar a Luna.

----------


## jlois

> Galicia vive hoy bajo una alerta naranja provocada por Nicki, el primer gran temporal del otoño. A lo largo de la noche se han registrado fuertes vientos e intensas precipitaciones en toda la comunidad.
> 
> En Ourense es donde el viento ha soplado con más intensidad. En la estación meteorológica situada en el concello de Carballeda de Valdeorras se ha registrado el pico máximo, de 171,9 kilómetros por hora, según los datos de Meteogalicia.
> 
> Otros lugares donde el viento ha soplado con mucha fuerza ha sido en zonas montañosas como Manzaneda (126 km/h) o Os Ancares, donde también se superaron los 120 km/h.
> 
> En la costa Atlántica se han registrado picos superiores a los cien kilómetros por hora en varios puntos. En Malpica se rozaron los 110 km/h. Y en Lira, Carnota, soplaron con un poco más de intensidad (110,7). Más al sur, en la comarca de Barbanza llegaron los medidores captaron un pico de 126,8 kilómetros por hora, cifra superada en la estación meteorológica de Cuntis, ya en la provincia de Pontevedra. Al sur de la comunidad el pico máximo lo registró el medidor instalado en Castro Vicaludo, en el concello de Oia: hasta 112,8 km/h. También en A Mariña lucense se ha superado la barrera de los 100, al menos en Burela.
> 
> El temporal también ha dejado una gran cantidad de lluvia en la comunidad. Aunque se ha repartido de forma desigual sobre el territorio. En Santa Comba a las ocho de la mañana habían caído hasta 109 litros por metro cuadrado. También en la provincia de A Coruña, en Lousame, habían caído a esa hora 92,9 litros por metro cuadrado en Lousame. En la provincia de Pontevedra se registraron casi cien en Fornelos de Montes.
> ...


http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...2719626140.htm

http://www.vtelevision.es/informativ..._62_161687.htm

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí en Sevilla hemos tenido una noche ventosa.
Hemos tenido una racha máxima de 50Km/h.
Y hace un bochornillo...
18ºC ahora mismo, humedad al 95% y 5L/m2 acumulados.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues en Gavà parece que ha vuelto el verano, hoy 23 grados y esta noche un chaparrón que ha dejado 2 litros.
Ahora 16 grados.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Acabo de regresar de Alberic, al mediodía hacía una máxima de 22,5ºc  :EEK!: , en Hellín se ha quedado en 18ºc. Al salir de Alberic la temperatura era de 19ºc, al llegar a Hellín de 12-13ºc. Nos ha caído un chaparrón a la altura de Montealegre del Castillo.

----------


## REEGE

Lluvia casi toda la tarde por la zona del Fresnedas!!
Unos *15 litrillos* desde las 13:00 horas hasta las 20:00!!!
Máxima de 14º y mínima de 7º!!

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que haya vuelto el verano, esta noche mínima de 16 grados centígrados ahora mismo 29 grados y un 40% de humedad. El pobre petirrojo se va a volver loco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí también está haciendo bochornillo.
Mínima de 14ºC y 18ºC que tenemos ahora mismo, con humedad al 75%, flujo del flujo del SW. Y además nublado que está.

----------


## Luján

Aquí calor relativo, unos 20-21ºC de máxima y aire seco, que me ha venido de perlas para pintar el pasillo. La pintura se ha secado enseguida y además no he pasado el calor del verano.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como me gusta el flujo de SW.
Temperaturas suaves, 13-14ºC por la mañana, y 18ºC por la tarde.
Además amanecemos con niebla y nubes acumuladas y lloviznas. Y además, con la humedad por encima del 70% durante todo el día.
Lo malo es que la ropa no se le seca a mi madre  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy nos ha tocado día de niebla.
Salió el sol durante un rato por la mañana, pero una densa capa de nubes baja nos cubre desde las 11:00.
Por lo que hemos tenido visibilidad reducida durante todo el día y una temperatura estable de 13ºC. Además, humedad por encima del 90%.

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionante la niebla que tenemos ahora mismo.

Prácticamente no se ve el bloque que tengo enfrente.

----------


## perdiguera

Ayer cayó la niebla sobre el Mar Menor desde las 22:00 hasta las 12:00 arruinándome la excursión prevista.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí, en La Puebla de los Infantes, hemos tenido un día despejado, pero al final de la tarde, han aparecido algunas nubes altas que han enmarañado el cielo.
Tenemos una temperatura de 14ºC y humedad al 80%, así que mañana amanecerá todo bien empapado.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Vamos a hacer un repaso del primer día del 2013: 

*TºMáx Hellín: 10,1ºc*
*TºMín Hellín: 2,3ºc (a las 2:26h)* luego con la influencia de las nubes, la temp subió a los 7ºc a las 7 de la mañana.

Me comentan que no se ha levantado la niebla que se formó en la madrugada de hoy devido a las lluvias y la alta humedad por la zona de Cotillas. Han llegado a caer algunos copos en el calar del Mundo y la sierra de Alcaraz, se veía nieve desde abajo comentan algunos de la zona desde twitter.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hoy en Hellín los cielos se han quedado algo nubosos durante la mañana y parte de la tarde, ahora han despejado un poco. Las temperaturas mínimas han sido "altas" para lo que preveía:

TºMáxima: 11,7ºc
TºMínima: 2,0ºc
Viento máximo: 15km/h
Lluvia: 0,0mm.

Unos pequeños núcleos de precipitación que se formaban al norte de Alicante esta tarde h hecho que nevara de forma débil en zonas de montaña del norte. A partir de 900-1000. Así se veía caer esos copos desde la webcam del pico Menejador en Alcoy (Alicante)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya rasca que hace aquí por la sierra. Con el cielo totalmente despejado, y hace ahora mismo 4ºC.
Mañana va a estar todo congelado.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Así se vé el cielo Hellinero desde mi webcam que ya la tengo instalada. Con vistas al SW.  9ºc ahora mismico...

http://84.124.168.45:8080/cam_1.jpg?...70776295756585

Un enlace a la webcam: http://www.meteohellin.es/camara.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Temperatura del aire de la última semana. Obtenida de la estación automática de la DGT en la A5, PK 342. El frío empieza a apretar por las mañanas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lavandera blanca, pajarita de las nieves... éstos días de frío tenemos unas cuantas por la presa [...]
> Ya tengo ganas de no verlas y de que venga el buen tiempo.
> *Hoy otra vez -4º*.


Pues mándanos para acá esos -4º, a ver si bajamos la temperatura a 0 y nos nieva por fin...  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menudo viento se acaba de levantar... parece que va a salir volando la casa, vaya zambombazos pega la persiana  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

30 litritos han caído al final, al arroyo le han sentado estupendamente. Me he asomado y ya ha cogido un poco de agua... camino de Alqueva  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uff... tenía tensado hoy darme una vueltilla, pero hace una rasca fuera de cuidado.

La verdad, se está mejor al lado de la chimenea  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy ha amanecido fresquete por aquí abajo.
Aún tenemos aquí 9ºC. Y no creo que hoy subamos de los 12-13ºC.

----------


## Luján

Vaya par de quejicas.

-3.7ºC (más los 40Km/h de viento norte previstos) y descendiendo marcaba mi estación portátil en el pico del Calderón, techo de la Comunidad Valenciana.

Habrá fotos.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Nevando en Hellín...

----------


## REEGE

Esa nieve... una que muy buena noticia Antonio!!
Veremos los resultados de la misma si es recia.
Ya nos contarás.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Vaya par de quejicas.
> 
> -3.7ºC (más los 40Km/h de viento norte previstos) y descendiendo marcaba mi estación portátil en el pico del Calderón, techo de la Comunidad Valenciana.
> 
> Habrá fotos.


Es que nosotros estamos más acostumbrados a los 40 que a los 0ºC  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Esa nieve... una que muy buena noticia Antonio!!
> Veremos los resultados de la misma si es recia.
> Ya nos contarás.


Así es Antonio, 2º vez que vemos nevar este año en Hellín, muy poco, 0,3mm en mi estación. Toda esa precipitación en forma de nieve. Yo pasé el día de ayer en Valencia, vine sobre las 21:00h a Hellín, con 5-6ºc. Comenzó a nevar con 6,4ºc y en menos de 1hora ya habían 2,6ºc. Lo de ayer fue una simple ventisca de nieve con rachas de hasta 25km/h. Este jueves veremos nevar posiblemente otra vez por el SE de España...

A continuación pongo fotos de la nevada...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

No me deja subir fotos pero pongo un enlace. La nieve desde el sur de la ciudad.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BD5-xhwCYAIh77S.jpg:large

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BD5tR6wCIAAcxoa.jpg:large

Y esta al norte de Hellín, sobre 560m

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BD5qbXfCIAAsTOO.jpg:large

Ya nos mostrará imagenes y un video que grabó anoche Ceheginero Joven tambien de la nieve por Cehegín...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy lo que nos faltaba es el aire.
Hemos tenido una mínima de 2ºC y una sensación térmica mínima de -2ºC.
Ahora tenemos 14ºC y ST de 10ºC

----------


## F. Lázaro

Llegando casi a los 5ºC según la estación automática de la DGT en Mérida. Sigue bajando, vamos!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bajando de 5ºC... ahora a por los 4º!! Vamos!!

Animo a todos mis paisanos que apaguen las calefacciones y abran sus frigoríficos y congeladores, todo con tal de bajar todo lo que podamos la temperatura!!! Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Por la zona del Fresnedas ni agua ni nieve, por ahora...
Estamos en 3º y bajando y ójala al levantarme pueda ver un manto blanco.
Aunque no hay riesgo de nevadas. :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por aquí 4,5ºC ahora, sigue bajando lentamente... pero tiene que bajar aún más para que tengamos una remota posibilidad. A 4ºC es imposible, sería un milagro.

En Zafra, a 500 m. dicen que está cayendo de lo lindo, copos bastante grandes. Me entran ganas de coger el coche e irme ahora mismo, sin cadenas ni ná  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Hoy aquí ha llovido. Poco pero lo ha hecho. Con una temperatura entre 6ºC y 11ºC, lo que da a entender que si ha habido precipitaciones en las montañas, éstas habrán sido de nieve.

Mañana toca, parece ser, el gordo.


Ah, y, cómo no, el radar de la AEMET, fuera de juego.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ah, y, cómo no, el radar de la AEMET, fuera de juego.


A mí hoy me están sorprendiendo los de CC y SE. Tan sólo ha fallado una vez el de CC, el de SE aún no ha fallado, increíble  :EEK!:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aquí en Sevilla a la 1 de la madrugada está cayendo una lluvia moderada pero persistente.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me cuentan que por la Sierra Norte está nevando de lo lindo.
Por Sevilla sigue lloviendo, y parece que va a llover toda la noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí ya estamos igual otra vez... 4-5º, no hay quien la baje de ahí  :Mad: 

Ahora no llueve, tenemos el centro de la borrasca encima. A ver cuando se desplace, en teoría hay prevista algo más de lluvia a primeras horas de la mañana, más intensas cuando más al sur. Para el sur, se esperan nevadas importantes durante la mañana, veremos a ver si se cumple.

Donde está cayendo también de lo lindo es en Montánchez ahora, puede que arriba esté cayendo nieve.

----------


## perdiguera

Por aquí han caído tres litrillos esta noche, en forma de lluvia.

----------


## sergi1907

Desde hace unos minutos sopla el viento con fuerza y empieza a llover con más ganas, parece que tendremos una noche entretenida.

----------


## Luján

He dejado Pamplona con sol y 13ºC, y me encuentro Sagunto con agua y la misma temperatura. Ahora algo más baja.

En el viaje, todo el valle del Ebro, con un viento impresionante.

----------


## REEGE

Desde las 11:00 horas han caído por la zona del Fresnedas unos 8mm.
Y según los modelos éstos días vienen "suculentas" lluvias, aquí las esperamos!!
*Fresnedas con el agua a tan sólo 65 cm.* 
Habrá desembalse, seguro.

----------


## perdiguera

En lo que va de día 22 litros/m2 aquí. Llevamos un buen marzo a ver si sigue así los 26 días que faltan.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Aquí lloviendo con conocimiento. Precipitaciones acumuladas en las últimas 24 horas: 14.4 mm/m2. Fuente: SAIH Minateda, de la CHS. 
Llueve con conocimiento.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que se ha puesto de moda el "conocimiento", al menos por la antigua y llorada por algunos región de Murcia. Aunque bien mirado es una manera de designar un tipo determinado de forma de llover como cualquiera otra.

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona vuelve a llover.

Esta noche en la zona de Siurana han caído más de 40 l/m2.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta noche en la zona de Siurana han caído más de 40 l/m2.


Pues al embalse le sentarán estupendamente, esperemos que coja algo de agua.

Por aquí hace un rato ha caído un chaparrón corto pero intenso, típico de esas tardes primaverales de tormenta. Unos 5 litros pueden ir en total.

----------


## Luján

Desde mediodía llueve aquí. Ya van unos cuantos litros. 26.0 litros en las últimas 24 horas, según el pluvio de El Puig de la CHJ.

29.6 mm cayeron el ya famoso 28 de febrero.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí sigue lloviendo, y ya se llevan muchos litros acumulados

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí sigue lloviendo, y ya se llevan muchos litros acumulados


Todos los que caigan son bien recibidos. Mientras no hagan daño, que caigan todos los que haga falta.

----------


## velaro_006

Aquí desde anoche lleva lloviendo sin parar, por suerte es agua "fina", es decir, no cae toda de golpe y hace daño.

Da gusto salir a la calle y oír los ríos que atraviesan mi localidad "cantar".

Esperemos que se note en Sau y Susqueda.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Luján

Hoy en Sagunto luce el Sol. La lluvia nos da un respiro.

El terreno, a tope de agua.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí no ha parado desde ayer, llueve permanentemente de una manera sosegada.

----------


## FEDE

Llueve casi sin conocimiento en mi pueblo, como siga así, mañana habrá qué visitar algunos embalses  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

> Llueve casi sin conocimiento en mi pueblo, como siga así, mañana habrá qué visitar algunos embalses


Eso está pasando en muchos sitios, que no tiene nada de conocimiento... Pero eso es señal de alegrías y vida (aunque ya de más) para nuestros ríos y embalses. Aquí hoy lo peor el fuerte viento.
No está mal Marzo ya ha dejado por mi zona unos 50 mm +- de generosas lluvias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta tarde, hemos tenido el paso de una turbonada, pero sin ser tormenta que ha dejado en Sevilla capital 17L/m2 en tan solo media hora.
Mañana, si no cambia nada, espero hacer una visita a La Minilla, El Gergal y quizá Melonares.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena tormenta la que ha caído en Badajoz y posteriormente ha recorrido toda la vega camino de Mérida.

En Badajoz dicen por twitter que se han escuchado sirenas, no me extrañaría que se hayan podido producir inundaciones.

Ahora empieza a sonar algo de aparato eléctrico de nuevo, parece ser que la noche va a ser movidita, viene otra línea de tormentas entrando por Portugal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya pepinazos han caído...

Según el Ipma, algunos rayos han superado con creces los 100 kA, menudos talegazos, no me extraña viendo cómo temblaba el cabecero de la cama.

----------


## F. Lázaro

20 litros han caído en Badajoz con la tormenta... buenos son para Alqueva.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué cosa más bonita camino del embalse de Los Canchales...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí también hubo anoche tormenta hacia las 02:00. Nos pasó refilón dejando 6L/m2.
Por donde pasó de pleno han caido más de 20L/m2.
Parece que va a ser una tarde entretenida...

----------


## REEGE

Sur de Ciudad Real no para de llover, para un rato sale el sol, vuelve a llover... La gente cansada de agua, de tanta agua.
Los ríos, arroyos, embalses de la zona ya no pueden más.
Como la gran parte de España deseando que pare ya, no??
Los 100 mm muy cerquita en Marzo y en algunos sitios sobre todo sierra, superados!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La gente cansada de agua, de tanta agua.


Ves, eso a mí no me cansa, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Badajoz...


Fuente: https://twitter.com/BeatGM/status/31...540672/photo/1

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre del amor hermoso lo que viene a lo lejos...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta tarde hemos recogido 0,3mm de lluvia en Hellín (Albacete), débil chubasco hacia las 19h. 

En la zona del Calar del Mundo-Sima llevan hoy más de 30mm, impresionante como retiene esas nubes y lluvias el imponente calar. Se puede observar perfectamente en el radar de Murcia. http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obse...radar?w=1&p=mu

----------


## REEGE

Por la zona del Fresnedas, unos 10 mm.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En Hellín tenemos ahora:

Cielo nuboso
11,2ºc
82% de Humedad Relativa
Viento soplando del Oeste con 8km/h
Precipitacion hoy: 0,3mm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta ha pasado hace un rato por Alange... así se veía desde mi terraza

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya ventolera que se ha levantado en Sevilla hace cosa de una hora. Ya hemos tenido una racha de 44Km/h. Verás como se va a poner la noche como siga apretando. Isobaras juntas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La que lleva cayendo todo el día... desde ayer a las 3 de la madrugada no ha parado, y además a buen ritmo.

Mañana la presa de Los Canchales va a estar pletórica, menudo viaje de agua está cayendo por el aliviadero.

----------


## REEGE

Viso del Marqués: Unos 150 mm de lluvia éste fantástico mes de marzo de 2013.
Una auténtica pasada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya como se está poniendo Abril.
Hoy hemos tenido en Sevilla una máxima a la sombra de 35ºC. Y al sol era insoportable estar, más de 40ºC en algunos puntos.
Hemos pasado del invierno al verano en dos días.

----------


## REEGE

En el Fresnedas: ya hemos visto tambien los 30º.
Hierba para aburrir!!! :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Saludos desde La Puebla de los Infantes.
Hemos tenido una mínima de 7ºC, y ahora mismo tenemos 13ºC, cielos cubiertos y algunas lluvias.
No está la cosa pa salir a la calle, mejor se está en casa con la estufita.

----------


## sergi1907

Después de las nevadas en las montañas de ayer, hoy lleva lloviendo todo el día con ganas.

En Tarragona ya se llevan acumulados 15 l/m2.

----------


## REEGE

Al desconectar anoche de Embalses.net, comenzó a nevar levemente y ésta mañana al irme a trabajar, los tejados, coches y el campo ha amanecido con un manto blanco, que conforme a ido entrando la mañana ha desaparecido excepto en las cumbres de la Sierra de San Andrés.
He recogido 16,5 mm y ya van 88 l/m2 en Abril!!!!!
Lo siento no hay fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues aquí ha llovido unos 12 litros entre agua y mucho barro.
¡No vuelvo a lavar el coche! ¡Está peor!

----------


## Luján

Por aquí los coches se han lavado a base de bien. 5 días sin parar de llover, poco, pero constante. Esto parecía Galicia.

Hoy, a eso de las 20:30, se veía hacia el sur (Valencia) despejado, y hacia el norte (Castellón) negro. Parecían dos mundos diferentes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya castañazo acaba de caer, ha temblado todo el coche. Hoy está el día animado en lo que a tormentas se refiere. Menuda romería...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí parece que sea de noche, está todo negro.

----------


## perdiguera

El recorrido de hoy se ha visto rodeado de fenómenos lluviosos:
Entre Valencia de Áneu y Vielha ha nevado insistentemente entre las 10:30 y las 12:00, al menos.
En Lleida ha caído una tromba a partir de las 16:30. 
Entre la salida de Montblanc y la del Pla de Santa María de la AP-2 ha caído una verdadera tromba de agua, sobre las 17:15.
Habrá que mirar los registros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El recorrido de hoy se ha visto rodeado de fenómenos lluviosos:
> Entre Valencia de Áneu y Vielha ha nevado insistentemente entre las 10:30 y las 12:00, al menos.
> En Lleida ha caído una tromba a partir de las 16:30. 
> Entre la salida de Montblanc y la del Pla de Santa María de la AP-2 ha caído una verdadera tromba de agua, sobre las 17:15.
> Habrá que mirar los registros.


Hoy van a caer buenas trombas de agua en toda la zona mediterránea, esperemos que no haga daño.

Aquí empieza a llover de nuevo, pero de momento, el aparato eléctrico no ha vuelto.

----------


## Los terrines

En el pluviómetro que tengo instalado  a pocos kilómetros de la presa de Zújar se han medido entre la pasada madrugada y esta mañana un total de 19 litros por metro cuadrado, después de 40 días sin contabilizar ni una sola gota (desde el 5 de abril).

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En algunas romerías de por aquí cerca han probado bien el agua, incluida la de mi pueblo, jeje. Menos mal los toldos... sino, más de un jato se hubiese puesto a caldo jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La imagen habla por sí sola...

----------


## REEGE

La Granizada de mi pueblo, dejó en Viso del Marqués algo más de 20 mm y en el Embalse 35 mm y un verdadero desastre en árboles, parra, cartelería...
No he visto en mi vida tanta hoja en el suelo.
Menudo día me di de sopladora, cepillo y recogedor.

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora mismo tenemos una buena tormenta con abundante aparato eléctrico.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por aquí tuvimos una noche, festival luminoso a lo lejos. Preciso, un pedazo de cumunolimbo.

Y después de esta semana fresquita, volviendo a la manga larga, ahora estamos disfrutando de temperaturas muy agradables con con ayuda del flujo de SW, evita que suban de los 26ºC

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magníficos días estamos teniendo por aquí, con el flujo del SW. Ya podría tirarse así hasta Octubre  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Voy a encender la calefacción, tela el frío que está haciendo...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

> Voy a encender la calefacción, tela el frío que está haciendo...


Pues yo acabo de llegar de la calle, y aquí no hace ni pizca de frío.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues yo acabo de llegar de la calle, y aquí no hace ni pizca de frío.


¿Pero cómo sales a estas horas hombre? Te va a dar algo... en Ciudad Jardín ha llegado a 42ºC

----------


## Los terrines

> ¿Pero cómo sales a estas horas hombre? Te va a dar algo... en Ciudad Jardín ha llegado a 42ºC


Pues precisamente por esa zona he estado, ya que tenía que recoger el quad del taller, para irme mañana al campo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Las 02:30, y todavía por encima de 30º. En África seguro que se está mejor que aquí...  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

No os pongo lo de aquí por no daros envidia... Bueno sí.
Anoche trasnoché y cuando llegué a casa,  sobre las 2:45 de la madrugada, hacía 22 graditos y esta mañana a las 8:30 unos 23.
Se me olvidaba, con un poco de humedad: 78%

----------


## sergi1907

Hoy ya se empieza a sentir el calor por Tarragona.

Ahora tenemos 27ºC y un 70% de humedad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy ya se empieza a sentir el calor por Tarragona.
> 
> Ahora tenemos 27ºC y un 70% de humedad.


¿Eso es calor?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  En todo caso, algo de bochorno con el 70% de humedad-
Aquí estamos ya a 38ºC y 19% de humedad.

----------


## perdiguera

38 y un 19% de humedad se combaten con cosas frescas.
28 y un 70% de humedad es chorrear de sudor.
Prefiero el primero al segundo por aquello de la sensación térmica.

----------


## aberroncho

> 38 y un 19% de humedad se combaten con cosas frescas.
> 28 y un 70% de humedad es chorrear de sudor.
> Prefiero el primero al segundo por aquello de la sensación térmica.


Yo también....esta calor seca que tenemos por aquí se aguanta bastante mejor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> esta calor seca que tenemos por aquí se aguanta bastante mejor.


Sobre todo, con un buen tratamiento de choque...  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ese tratamiento, aquí, es contraproducente ya que se te llenaría el cuerpo de avispas chupando la cerveza que exudarías.
Aquí el único tratamiento posible es el mar o la piscina.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya vaya, el fresquito que ha hecho esta noche.
Además desde las 12 de la noche hasta las 10 de la mañana hemos tenido cielos totalmente cubiertos, por lo que la temperatura no ha subido. Actualmente tenemos 25ºC, 10ºC menos que en días anteriores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues hoy nos hemos quedado con unos más que agradables 31ºC. Ojalá hiciera esa temperatura todos los días  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Y todos gracias al viento del SW que lleva toda la jornada soplando débilmente, pero sin parar.

----------


## perdiguera

Para aquí según preveen los metereologos se esperan las máximas temperaturas de aquí al miércoles.
Veremos hasta dónde llegan.

----------


## sergi1907

No se la temperatura que habrá ahora mismo por aquí, pero hoy va a costar dormir.

----------


## Luján

26 ºC dentro de casa fastidian bastante a la hora de dormir. Veremos qué tal pasamos la noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí ahora mismo estamos a 23º y 63%H, con una buena ventolera del W-NW... por fin podemos dormir  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí tenemos ya 21ºC y 80%. Corre brisa del SW muy fresquita. Vamos a tener que taparnos con la sábana esta noche.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora 35,9 y 73% de humedad, me da que vamos a pasarlas en la piscina.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ahora 35,9 y 73% de humedad, me da que vamos a pasarlas en la piscina.


Parece que se han cambiado las tornas totalmente.
Ahora mismo tenemos aquí 26ºC y 60% de humedad. Cielo parcialmente nuboso.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues ha cambiado un poco: 34,9 y 73% de humedad, ahora. Debe ser por un poco de viento que se ha metido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues ya estamos en verano otra vez. Esta noche hemos tenido 22ºC de mínima y ya estamos toda la semana en alerta marilla por temperaturas máximas superiores a 38ºC. Se acabó lo bueno.

34ºC actualmente, humedad 27%, y viento de Levante, que es el que no trae el calor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hace una hora, ya estábamos a 3º... esta noche va a caer una buena

----------


## HUESITO

Buenas, no se si estan bien aqui, si no, se mueven...






LLeva lloviendo dos dias con sus pausas y van unos 40 l.
La rambla de la Horadada baja así.
Un saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (28-nov-2013),frfmfrfm (28-nov-2013),Los terrines (28-nov-2013),perdiguera (28-nov-2013)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Preprados por aquí abajo, para lo que va ser el impacto de esta gran borrasca activa. Tenemos toda la mitad sur en alerta naranja por vientos y amarilla por lluvias. Medio Portugal en alerta Roja por costeros y vientos. Y esta interesante salida del ESTOFEX que da miedo...

----------

perdiguera (09-feb-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ostras, veo que te me has adelantado... acabo de meterme y he flipado con la última salida, hace mucho tiempo que no veíamos algo así por aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos a salir volando, el ventanal no se rompe de milagro.

Me recuerda el aire a la noche del 6 Nov 97...

----------


## HUESITO

Ese toro enamorado de la luna .....





22 grados de temperatura y .....

----------

embalses al 100% (15-feb-2014),perdiguera (15-feb-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Por aquí, a unos 550 km más al noreste, 21,5 grados y 54% de humedad. 
¿Primavera o verano?

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por Sevilla tenemos cielos cubiertos y 15ºC. Humedad al 75%. Se espera una mñaxima rozando los 20ºC. Podrían caer algunas lloviznas si acaso.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Jonasino

Madrid, lloviendo y humedad por encima de lo normal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya dos días de perros que llevamos por aquí, fuerte viento y apenas unas gotas, lo único que hace es guarrear  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya niebla de las espesas con la que nos hemos levantado hoy en Sevilla. Visibilidad a 100 metros. Aunque parece que comienza ya a levantarse...
13ºC y humedad al 95%.

----------

